# You might be a home haunter if.....



## Marksin

Complete the sentence

Haunted Display


----------



## Marksin

You spend hour on your lawn,but the grass looks horrible.

Haunted Display


----------



## frizzen

You spent the hour on your lawn TRYING to make it look horrible

I want a hearse.


----------



## Marksin

lol


Haunted Display


----------



## BLAKKHEART

If you intenionally condem you house, board up the windows, let you lawn go.......Oh thats if your a *******!

"Every night will be another evil scene, like a horror dream, a want, I command you to sceam. Halloween you are my pride. Halloween not just a dream."


----------



## BlackRose

You know what dumpster diving is and love to do it on the weekends!

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## DeltaGirl

Your cell phone has the theme song to Halloween all year long.

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Ugly Joe

You look through the "after christmas" clearance racks for potential halloween prop material...


----------



## Marksin

You buy things from the Homedepot,but you dont ever improve your home.

Haunted Display


----------



## CatMean

This site has some great ones:

http://www.thatsnotright.com/haunter.html


----------



## The Dark Gardener

You might be a home haunter...
...if you openly discuss on the internet topics such as:

•Corpsing
•Where to find body parts
•How to build a Guillotine, Gallows or Electric Chair
•Bizarre, creative uses for foam heads, cheese cloth and pool noodles
and
•Cannibalizing Santa's reindeer

...without fear of being the subject of an FBI investigation.

Roger (excuse me, there's someone at the door)

"Rotting corpes make lovely fertilizer." -- The Dark Gardener


----------



## frightmaster

Any of your friends tell you that you should hold off on building props in February....

Stop thinking about a costume while at a funeral

Ask a delivery doctor if you can keep the afterbrth to use as a halloween prop (yes I did this too and it is funny to se the face of the doctor).

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Marksin

If you have to go on depression medication on november first of every year.

Haunted Display


----------



## frightmaster

> quote:_Originally posted by Marksin_
> 
> If you have to go on depression medication on november first of every year.
> 
> Haunted Display


No reason to. This is the best SALE day o fthe year. Go to the Halloween stores and get stuff for the following year.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Guest

There's Bucky skeletons under the tree on Christmas morning...

You know where all the fittings are located at the hardware store...


----------



## Trinidee

I go to the Halloween stores and party city at least every other day just to see if there is anything new.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Marksin

You have more pictures of your haunts than your family.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## frightmaster

People ask when your going to take down your Halloween decorations and you respond with what decorations?

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Marksin

Your power meter spins like a buzz saw every Halloween!.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin

You pinch pennies to get the best prices for props and suppies,but will pay top price for a haunted house.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## frizzen

You think these are all compliments:
- grotesque
- horrid
- nasty
- disgusting
- festering
- putrid

I want a hearse.


----------



## LHALLOW

you complain that you don't have enough money for the bills as your heading out to buy more props.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## frizzen

You can't even find your CrassMoose tree, or any of the associated decorations for that; but, you can give exact locations for any halloween prop you own and detailed instructions of how to convert from storage to hant configuration.

I want a hearse.


----------



## Elza

(along with Marksin)

You have more photo albums of Halloween than your family, and will spend a month just putting them together.


----------



## frightmaster

You have way to many thoughts about differents ways to make the human body of TOT'ers into the following years props.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## frizzen

On Nov.1 you find there's been more candy dropped in your yard than you gave out.


I want a hearse.


----------



## jcarpenter2

You go to a friends funeral and secretly admire their casket.

You religously show up to work with your hands either stained or have remnants of great stuff on them.

You carry more pictures of your haunt in your bifold than pictures of your family.

Your 3 year old daughter would rather carry around one of your skeleton heads than a doll.

You relish the day you can build a muesolium not just for its asthetic value, but because you can use it year round to hold all your Halloween props.

Your postman carries Mace - not for the dogs on their route but because they are worried about your mental stability.





Life is full of choices - if you don't like your life - make better choices


----------



## blackwidow

You guys are priceless LOL!








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## Theodoric

Anyone has ever said to you, "There's more to life than Halloween, you know!"


----------



## Marksin

When you go to a haunted attraction you know the names and prices of all the props!.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## frizzen

You go to a haunted house just to critique their setup....Afterward you find the manager, tell them ways to make running improvents for this year... You're offered a job next year.

The previous thing is your life goal.

It's also the goal of your best friend.

I want a hearse.


----------



## isis11571

when you wouldn't dare spend 100.00 on one suit of clothes but think a Haloween costume is a differant situtaion.
when you buy/make Nightmare before Christmas decore' to get ready for the merry season,

On all Hallows eve,when the moon is high,I get a little twinkle in my sweet green eyes,For I know haunts abound,with goblins and witches and just may leave you in tatters and stitches ,So careful as you enter my halloween crypt cause safty is the key and i got the neighbors whipped,HAHAHAA,
ISIS


----------



## _freak_duck_

does it count if you watch halloween movies like five times a day?

"Kid-nap Mr.Santy Claus, Beat him with a stick, Lock him up for 90 years see what makes him tick..."


----------



## Jack Reaper

You go out to visit all the other houses in town and either A)In every house, a handful of actors know you by name
B) The manager knows you and comps you in
C) They plead with you to work their haunt this year
D) You pretend they actually scared you
E) The actors leave you alone because YOU scare THEM

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Marksin

you and larry the administrator are the only one on the halloween forum at 250 am.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin

and grim grinnig ghost

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## frightmaster

Take time off of work to do more decorating and prop building for the big day in February.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Your Christmas tree is made of Cammo netting and decked out in black and orange!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## frightmaster

You know exactly where to park the hearse.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## ccscastle

You bought 8 wigs and you only have one head.

You just used all your makeup on your props. 

You now have all your family speaking in code about bucky's instead of calling them skeletons.

You spend so much time at Home Depot. The salespeople have a bet on what your occupation is and here are the current occupations they bet on.. plumber, painter, craftsman, electrician, and gardner. Then they ask you so they can collect on the bets. Only to learn you are none of these. 

You think in terms of epitaphs


----------



## thehalloweenqn

OK, are you guys making fun of me?!?! lol these are great!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## frizzen

The people at Lowes all know you by name.
-- But have given up and stopped asking what project you're working on. 
---- They just call you "the crazy guy".
------ They aren't the only store that reacts this way to you.

I want a hearse.


----------



## blackwidow

You're idea of a romantic honeymoon is the week-long vacation to Castle Dracula in Transylvania








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## barefootcountrygirl

You refuse to dust your house after June 1st, because you're saving up the cobwebs for Halloween.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl

You go searching through the nearby woods for dead branches to add to your graveyard.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl

You know the hours of every thrift shop for miles.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl

You dig up your landscaping to get that big piece of black plastic out from under the dirt so you can hang it on your wall.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl

This is too fun . . .

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Marksin

Man I have'nt looked at this thread for a while,some really good ones added!,keep em coming.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin

shop at 'toy r us' to see what toys you can dissect to make moving props.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin

HGTV PROFILES YOU IN EXTREME hALLOWEEN

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## frightmaster

As I have actually done.....
Gone through a haunted attraction and explained to the operators how to do things better.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## frightmaster

Know exactly what chemicals will glow under a black light.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## BATFLY

go to halloween horror nights and can tell EVERY time when a guy is going to pop out. well, one was original in the vampire castle, the guy was hooked up to a bungie rig and was litarally running and twirling across the tops of the walls, it was awsome.


//^..^//
demons to some, angels to others


----------



## frightmaster

Why go to an attraction where you know things will be happening. I hate that. The guy running along the walls sounds cool though. I wonder if I can di it in my house.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Wolfman

...you keep running into old, separated friends that you haven't seen for exactly one year...on Oct. 31st!

Wolfman


----------



## frightmaster

If you go to a flee market and people hold things they know you will use for a prop.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## vincent malloy

*if you've ever pulled over on the shoulder of a busy highway, risked life and limb crossing the busy highway on foot only to discover the bright bit of orange plastic you glimpsed out your car window was not a Halloween decoration but a stinkin' Tide laundry soap jug [}] !*


----------



## Professor Frink

You have the electrician out to wire in more outdoor</u> sockets.
More so if you need an additional breaker box.

You have more spare black light bulbs than regular ones.

If you are male, you have gotten the "aren't you in the wrong store" look in a fabric and/or craft store.

If you are female, you have gotten the same look in the component section of Radioshack.

You understand the term TOT.

You watch Dexter's lab for ideas.

You consider how any landscaping will effect your haunt.

You have ever modeled a prop in 3D CAD.

~P.F.

"I take it from that little impressed noise that you are interested in purchasing that matter transporter, sir."


----------



## Marksin

nov 2 is a very important day for you!!!,75% off at spencers!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Dead Pilot

You schedule vacation around Oct 31st.

The ladies at the craft stores no longer ask if you're in the right store, or even what you are looking for.

The clerk mearly gives you the "deer-in-the-headlights" look as you explain what you want to build and why...then leaves to get someone else to help you.

Kids don't know your name, but they know you scared the #### out of them!

TOT'ers come from several towns away just to visit your "house."

"If it my time to go, it's my time to go. If it's my captains time to go - well, I guess it's my time to go too."


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The people having a yard sale at the opposite end of town call you up and say, "You really should come over and buy this body bag from us!"
(He was a retired state policeman, the bag was old and had ridden in his trunk for many years, it was red rubber, though with a heavy-duty zipper, I put Osama in it, put it on the roof of my car for awhile.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Marksin

lol Gym!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin

You rent storage space for your props because there is no room left in your home.
This what I had to do.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You know what your town thinks of you when there are two really good costumes at the costume competiton and some people think that you are both of them?
Or you are walking down a very dark street Halloween night with a limp, a hump on one shoulder, your face totally hidden inside of the costume and a passerby calls you by your first name! (And the limp, the hump are not my normal, usual posture or look either!)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Ugly Joe

You pass a burned out house, and the moment after you feel bad for the family that lived there, you're checking the pattern of the carbon deposits around the window and door frames as an idea for your house for next year.


*...and now, back to the lab!*


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Your last name is "Warfield" and all summer long, people meeting you for the very first time mistakenly call you "Mr. Warlock!"
(For some reason this kept happening that one summer?)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Ugly Joe

...you're actively seeking ways to incorporate the Halloween props still up in your yard into your Christmas decorating.

...you're enthralled by anyone else who hasn't, by this time of the year, taken down their Halloween decorations either.

...your spouse threatens to toss your Halloween decorations that are still up in the yard if you don't take them down, and you counter with the fact that you spend all year cannibalizing "clearance" Christmas items for your props - what she puts out this year is a promising start for next Halloween. She's then open to negotiations...


*...and now, back to the lab!*


----------



## Guest

If you have one of these...

http://www.somethingcreepy.net/grim reaper toilet brush.jpg










Code:




 www.randyaz.4hv.org


----------



## queenohalloween

> quote:_Originally posted by randyaz_
> 
> If you have one of these...
> 
> http://www.somethingcreepy.net/grim reaper toilet brush.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.randyaz.4hv.org


[}]WOW that is cool. Did you buy that or make it?

You say PHYCO like thats a bad thing.


----------



## frizzen

queenohalloween, not intended as picking on you, but what's a "PHYCO" and why's it bad?


I want a hearse.


----------



## Guest

Funny thread, may I add:

You might be a home haunter if...

1) Your house in England is for sale and you have a viewing. The viewers start chatting to you and it turns out that they are friends of a friend. Instead of talking to you about buying the house, they start telling you that they know EVERYTHING about your Halloween parties and decorations.

2) You are leaving the country and instead of everybody saying that they'll miss you, they say things like "Oh no! What are we going to do now for Halloween?" or "The village will never be the same without your decorations on Oct. 31"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

It can also work the other way, Wicked.
You are so much into Halloween that a fair number of the citizens of your small town SUGGEST that you LEAVE TOWN!
"You should go to California or someplace, where you can have a carreer in working for Disney or special effects in the movies." (Subtext= "Get the hell out of town, we don't care where you go, just leave!")
"Do you know anybody in those businesses? Do have any phone numbers of people out there I could call?"
"Err? ...No."
In other words they knew nothing about anything, but when has this ever stopped people from telling other people "What they should DO!?"
Milton Bradley's Game of" LIFE?" Have at it, just don't let know-nothings determine your life's plans.
Of course the population of this town has always been largely elderly, maybe they actually meant-well?
It sure didn't always feel like it though.

I do have the "Last Laugh", I'm still here and running a Haunted House , open almost every night of the year for fun and tours!!


----------



## Guest

lol 

GW, I think you're right: lots of the villagers were happy to see me leave town. The year I found some good skeletons and hung them from the tree was too much for them! How could such a standard prop cause such discord in the village?

In the meantime, are you hiring? I did complete my monster training for the Jaycees haunted house in the 1980's. I'm enthusiastic and can make my own costumes!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I can almost always use good, enthusiastic help here.
I have fun, but then, it's my place, if you know what I mean?
I have given employees that I have had here tremendous freedom to be creative, unfortunately many just can't be.
This last season I did have a number of very good helpers here who were very creative, showed up when they were supposed to ans impressed the customers too!
Too often I would hire someone and they would try to be "ME" and do a tour, I would tell them to be your own person, communicate in a manner that you feel comfortable doing. This year it happened!!
Amazing!
A news story within the last year stated that most people's biggest fear is that of "Public Speaking"!? (Which must have pulled ahead of having your entire body pulled apart by 20 psychos weilding vice-grips?)
I would end up with a bunch here who were shy?
I do have some "Grunt" tasks here which need to be done during tours, I could find all the "Grunts" I usually needed, but alot of them wouldn't even come out of their shells long enough to say, "Follow me." Or "This way."


----------



## Guest

I'm cracking up now, thinking of Marty Feldman's _Igor_ from _Young Frankenstein_ "Walk this way" then immitating the walk...  

You're right, though, about public speaking. It really scares people. Are your employees in costume when they give tours? If so, I'd have thought that it would be a bit of play acting and you could really get into character and the surroundings. At the end of the day, the people there for the tours are probably (usually?) fun crowds and enthusiasts themselves. 

Regardless, public speaking is a tough thing to overcome; imagining the audience in their underwear does not work!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

If I couldn't even get them to say, "Follow me", what kind of luck do you think I had trying to get them to put on make up or a mask?
This is a town of 1,700 retired farmers, fairly conservative. This country has the oldest , average population of any country in the entire state of Illinois, so if anyone thinks that "good help" is hard to find where you live...come here and look around!
I also have had a few people who at first seemed like they knew how to "act" but then I find out there are "Acting" all the time! Sometimes they act nice, sometimes they act crazy, now if they could control it , they could be usefully employed here, but....

"WACKY WACKY!"


----------



## Deathtouch

Everytime you get in the shower you hear the Phsyco theme play.


----------



## frizzen

It took you 3 weeks to design the circuit to make it play the Psycho theme when someone gets into the shower.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

There is a real easy way to make a circuit switch on via water flow and still be extremely safe about it.
In the early days of the first garbage disposals they wanted everyone to run water with the dumping of garbage, via disposal, so they made brass switches that were installed in the water line under the sink , this was a simple flow switch that completed a cicuit when the water moved upwards inside of the pipe and the switch contacts were rated for the full 120 Volts.
This made it so the disposal couldn't run unless there was water being run into the sink.
These devices attach into the water line by using a sweat joint or a flared end, usually or sometimes a pipe thread.


----------



## Deathtouch

You might be a home haunter if...

Your kids prefer Monster Mudd to Peanut Butter and Jelly.


You might be a home haunter if...

That the local jogging club is jealous that your FCG can be seen better at night than them.


----------



## malachai

... you sent your friends today an invitation to a "real spooky Halloweenparty" in 2030 - before you are walling yourself in your cellar.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You might be a home haunter if eveybody in town knows "Your house", and when strangers stop and ask how to find your house from some little old lady on the street she screams and gets goofy and says,"Don't Go There!" (and means it!)
Yes this did happen here. The lady was not my Mother.


----------



## frightmaster

You might be a home haunter if .........

YOUR the FRIGHTMASTER.......


----------



## john

... you have to really think about whether you're going to spend your last $20 on medicine or a sheet of polystyrene.

... you know what polystyrene is.

Marksin - rotflmao.


----------



## Ugly Joe

...you see potential for props being made from the guts of those lousy "BooBah" toys, now that they've gone to clearance for $6 (picked up two - can't wait to "skin 'em!"


----------



## Demonic Dante

you spend more time with your props then your family....you watch people die in horror movies and say cool.....you store your blood when you get a cut for next halloween.......you like to say can i have the parts to a mortician.......you know every epitath in the nearby graveyards


----------



## frizzen

You spend more time in the Toy section of stores than your kids. They tell you it's time to move on, and you say "5 more minutes!". You buy more toys to hack than they do to play with.

You watch horror movies just to see how well they did the murder scenes.... You start complaining loudly when the blood doesn't spray realistically, or it's the wrong color, or the stab wounds change sides, or... You take notes about how to make parts of the movie into a prop. Your g/f who loves horror movies starts getting more and more annoied about it. "Gah, stop that and just watch the movie!!! No, I don't care if they used appliances or liquid latex to do that!"

You say something is "More fun than a barrel full of toxic monkeys"


----------



## widowsbluff

You take paint strip samples to the grave yard so you can get just the right color for your tombstones.


----------



## Demonic Dante

you tp your own house at halloween
you go to a halloween store in new york and they know your name
you really have skeletons in your closet in 5 assorted types corpseifyed cacooned ghost charred and slimed
you collect human skulls you go to a yard sale and walk out with all the electrocics


----------



## frightmaster

You have the ability to watch Tim Burton's Nightmare before Christmas while at worek and it is OK with the boss.


----------



## frizzen

Um, are you watching: Tim Burton's "The Nightmare Before Christmas" OR Wes Craven's "Nighmare on some street" series while at work without the boss getting upset?

....You try to get frightmaster to put in your resume to the company so you can watch halloween movies at work too


----------



## frightmaster

My bad. Was Tim Burton's......I was thinking of things I guess. 

I am in a position to work or a company (cable) and be responsible to make sure that channels work. heeheheheheehee


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights

If your idea of Christmas Decorations were all inspired by Tim Burton.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You might be a home-haunter if the Mailman is still wondering if the mailbox really did "That thing?" right after he put the mail into it?
Yes, I have a scary , "alive" mailbox, I doubt if anyone else in town does...


----------



## frightmaster

john said:


> ... you have to really think about whether you're going to spend your last $20 on medicine or a sheet of polystyrene.
> 
> ... you know what polystyrene is.
> 
> Marksin - rotflmao.


What is Medicine?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You might be a home-haunter if your wife hears someone outside , goes out to find a bunch of 12 year old boys just hanging around gawking at your things, then they tell her that (because all of these kids think that you and your "stuff" is so neat) , that several girls in their class are telling everyone that they think that you are their "Father"!!! (Wishfull-thinking, obviously!)
Maybe they just want to somehow be associated or a part of something they consider "Kool" or "Neat?"
I am not the Father of these children.
I think some people do take their fantasy a little too far!


----------



## FontGeek

A few more for you...
You might be a haunter if....
You can't tell the trash you're taking out from the prop materials you're bringing in.

You constantly mistake your kids for props.

Your spouse keeps a photo of you on the fridge so that the kids know what you really look like.

You think about quitting your job because it interferes with your haunt.

Your lawn spends more time looking like the scene of a mass murder than it does a lawn.

Your work reports all look like epitaphs.

All your family vacations involve haunted houses and cemetaries.

Your house is on fire and all you can think about is the props you've lost.

HalloweenForum puts a limit on your forum time.

You constantly mistake your haunt name for your real one.

You use horror movies as a resource for baby names.

You find yourself wanting to be dressed more like the undead than the living.

You think Young Frankenstein was a documentry on prop design.

You spend more time looking at the movie credits for prop builders than you did watching the movie.

You find yourself buying birthday cards for your buckys.

The IRS has warned you more than once that your FCG does not count as a dependent.

Your annual household budget has more money for your haunt than it does for everything else combined.

You've ever carved the thanksgiving turkey to look like the Halloween pumpkin.

You can remember your animatronics first words but not those of your own kids.

You can remember the names of your props but not those of your own children.

Your city cites you for zoning violations because of your cemetary out front.

You have ever had a hearse mistakenly pull up to your yard.

You get excited everytime you hear the word "Plot".

You think "Getting Stoned" means finishing the cemetary in your front yard.

You refuse to see your Psychiotrist because it will take you away from your props.

You list your buckys as character references on a job application.

You've ever been tempted to place a fake hand on the bible for "swearing in" in court.

You can remember all the lines in Young Frankenstein, but not what you had for lunch.

You get more excited by a wrought iron catalog than for one from Victoria's Secret.

You find yourself watching CourtTV murder scenes for haunt ideas.

You spend more time getting cobwebs and dust up than you do getting them down.

You find yourself arguing with your spouse about why a foam cutter is more important than the kid's tuition.

FontGeek


----------



## Marksin

You go to a horror convention,and put on your own Haunt !.


----------



## Dark Gardener

Oh my gawd!!! Those are just too funny!!! I've got tears streaming from my eyes!!! Probably because I am soooo guilty of most of them! People at work are still teasing me for putting in for my Halloween vacation in May. And for the poster I put in the breakroom asking for retired old brooms. 

My other favorite was "trying to work your props into your everyday decor"...Geeeeesh I laughed hysterically...

I can't wait for hubby to get up so I can read a few of these to him...he'll be able to appreciate the humor cause he and I are getting a few odd looks lately for the gallons of flat black paint we bought at our local hardware store. And when I go to the Depot to buy loads of PVC, they always say "Doin' a little plummin', eh"? And of course, I can't resist saying, "Nope, Halloween"!

Thanks for sharing this thread, it's a real scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Gardener

Oh, I forgot to add my own...and this is for real...

You know you're a home haunter if...your "family portrait christmas cards" feature the 
family in their blackest holiday finery, photographed in the local cemetary and in the mail by mid-October!


----------



## FontGeek

...You are on a first name basis with the caretakers of the local cemetaries, and they ask YOU about ways to keep the grounds looking better.

... The local funeral parlor has a restraining order against you.

...You are considering going to school to be a mortician just so that you can have a better look.

...The haunt conventions ask you to leave because you are creeping them out.

...Your home owners association rep only comes to your door carrying a sharpened wooden stake, a mallet and a crusifix.

...Your mailbox looks like a coffin.

...FEMA wants to use your house as an example of post disaster worst case scenarios.

FontGeek


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

Hmmm...
I actually _have_ gone to school to be a mortician!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

As I was bent down just outside the room where the morticians work on the body soldering a copper heating pipe(my old job) I heard the morticians mumbling, then giggling, then laughing right out loud!
I never found out what or who they were laughing at, I'm not sure I would really want to know anymore.
A birth defect hidden under clothing for 80 years?
A very personal tatoo?
??????
Ripped underware?


----------



## FontGeek

If you celebrate New Year's Day on November 1st.
If you use a bucky as a hat rack.
FontGeek


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

If the manager of the local Party City yells at you for sneaking past the chains and peeking in the Halloween boxes that are STILL unopened!


----------



## AliveNBuried

-UPS sends out a truck dedicated to delivering only to you during the months of Sept. and Oct.
-UPS profits quadruple in Sept. and Oct. but plummet in Nov. Luckily, Dec. saves them.
-Any and every store you enter, you're on the lookout for anything to integrate into a prop. 
-Your boss knows better than to make you work overtime the week prior to Halloween


----------



## frightmaster

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> As I was bent down just outside the room where the morticians work on the body soldering a copper heating pipe(my old job) I heard the morticians mumbling, then giggling, then laughing right out loud!
> I never found out what or who they were laughing at, I'm not sure I would really want to know anymore.
> A birth defect hidden under clothing for 80 years?
> A very personal tatoo?
> ??????
> Ripped underware?


Maybe it was the PLUMBERS CRACK on the table???????


----------



## FontGeek

Danger Will Robinson! Danger!


----------



## Marksin

You start a Halloween store report on the halloween forum.


----------



## FrightYard

you stare at your kids toys wondering how to take them apart and scavange the parts for an animatronic!


----------



## Deathtouch

You might be a home haunter if you make your Monster Mud in Chocolate, vanilla, and strawberry flavors.


You might be a home haunter if Count Chocula really comes your house for breakfast every morning. And helps pour the milk.


----------



## jcarpenter2

You go to www.ogrish.com to see if your corpsing technique looks authentic.


----------



## greasemonkey

if the 1st week of sept. you get a thank you card from the local cleaner,for all the extra under wear work.


----------



## drunk_buzzard

You might be a home haunter if...

...your friends leave their scrap wood at your house instead of the dump.

... the store-bought props are never good enough.


----------



## Ugly Joe

...if you're figuring out how to keep your Halloween count-down prop out all year long. (Hmmm...what's going to last? Did I leave enough room for all the numbers?)

...you're walking your neighborhood with the intention of finding the biggest garden spiders around, so you can capture them and bring them into your yard for that authentic look...


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter if your porch collapses and destroys more than 5 props.


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter if during Christmas time, you still get Trick or treaters.


----------



## isis11571

Deathtouch said:


> You know you are a home haunter if during Christmas time, you still get Trick or treaters.


now thats good !!!!!


----------



## Deathtouch

isis11571 said:


> now thats good !!!!!


Hey, Lisa, you gave me another "you might be a home haunter joke."

Here it is:

"You might be a home haunter if every time someone takes your pictures, there always is a FCG in the background."

How is that?


----------



## Deathtouch

Sorry, for some reason I had two of the same thing come up. I don't know how to delete this one, so I will just make something up on this.


----------



## Deathtouch

Ok, I got a good one now.

You know you might be a home haunter if all the kids in your neighborhood ask their parents for a glow in the dark Barbie for Christmas after seeing your FCG.


----------



## Scare Shack

You may be a home haunter if:
at 1:00 a.m. your out on a ladder using power tools, talking to your self about whats left to do, and the wife asks through the window,"who are you talking to?"

that was last night


----------



## Marksin

You might be a home haunter if you travel over 3 hour round trip to haunt someone else's house .

not funny but true.


----------



## Long_Tom

... if the proverbial "skeletons in your closet" really ARE skeletons in your closet.


... and they really are plural....


----------



## BLAKKHEART

You haunt someone else's house. HaHa. Been there done that.


----------



## drunk_buzzard

You might be a home haunter if you sell working items at your own yard sale to make room for the broken stuff you buy at other yard sales.


----------



## creepybob

You know you might be a home haunter if you decide to leave your stuff up for Christmas thinking if a hanging Santa or an evil elf is a bit too much.


----------



## creepybob

You might be a home haunter if you pass some roadkill on the freeway and wonder if you can use it in your haunt.


----------



## creepybob

You might be a home haunter if you consider Putrid in nothing but a trenchcoat and a toolbelt sexy.


----------



## Skulkin

You might be a home haunter if you go to your storage unit to find some old Christmas stuff to get rid of so that you can have enough room to fit a coffin (that fit last year) in.


----------



## FontGeek

You might be a home haunter if you are looking at the coolest new Christmas props and decorations, and all you can think of is how you would canibalize them for parts and mechanisims if you could affor them.


----------



## fleshrot79

You go to your local Party City during Christmas time in search of marked down halloween props!

or

You go to peoples yard, garage, moving, tent sales intentionally looking for stuff that's broke or just plain old! -the stuff that still works is nice too-


----------



## Jack Reaper

The twisted santa display in envied by you!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Your morning routine is checking eBay's halloween section so you don't miss anything that day and going to the bathroom....In that order


----------



## Deathtouch

Your home haunt is now featured on cable TV's new Halloween channel THC.

Your house was used in Michael Jackson's Thiller Video.

Your house is the only one on the block that has real thunder clouds directly over the house.


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter when the cemeteries start putting burial plots in your yard.


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter when you can’t park your car at the local super market any more because none of their spots can accommodate a large coffin shaped dragster.

The new TV series "Supernatural" now starts and ends their show with a pan shot of your yard.

You know you are a home haunter when you have to tell everyone that walks by your house that they shouldn't be embarrassed by them wetting their pants. Everyone does it.

When JCPenny has to tell you that they are sorry but that they don't have Dockers in Black and Orange.

You know you are a home haunter when every time you get sick, your idea of going to the doctor is visiting Dr. Slickshill or Dr. Morbius on Halloweenforum to discuss the various clay molding techniques.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You know you are a home-haunter when: 6,000 birds are cheeping in the trees next your house almost deafening you and they stay there doing this for 15 minutes and the spirit of Alfred Hitchcock never materialises.
(This has happened twice now, the birds, that is)
You can see the city graveyard out of your windows , 6,400 graves and the tallest one has your name on it! (My Great-great-grandfather's stone)
People living in this little town for all of their lives (now they are 85 to 90 years old) all tell you that you just bought a "haunted House". (I wish they would have elaborated upon what they knew!)
Strangers look at the outside of my house and call me "Mr. Warloch" even though my name is "Warfield"??? This has happened so many times!??
People make a slow turn around in the parking lot infront of my house (it's a dead-end street) then squeal tires and zip away when I begin walking their direction, with a smile on my face, trying to be friendly. (Happens all the time)
when your very psychic friend tells you he sees a black aura around my house, but adds that it's "protective" aura as far as I am concerned it just "blackens "others who might wish me ill"..."O.K., I guess?"
You just might be a haunter in a haunted house when you hear music playing from the other side of the wall and voices singing, laughing and you won't be getting out of bed to investigate because you know nothing will be found because this hasn't been a bar since 1915? BUT THEY STILL SING ONCE AND AWHILE, NOW DON'T THEY?


----------



## intlcutlass

You know what a "CFG" is

You know what a "AFG" is

You know what "Monster Mud" is

If your reason to your wife for making your house SO scarry lookin is so you can save money on candy (from the kids who won't walk up to the house)

You own 300 yards of "Spiderwire" and you don't even fish

You know what a fog "chiller" does.

Yoy know the movie recipie for "Movie blood"

Your 5 year old isn't scared of ANYTHING because they WATCH you put all this crap together.

You fear making things TOO scarry for fear of a lawsuite in case someone falls on your property running away.

Your "Juicer" motor isn't used for making juice.


----------



## Deathtouch

Statistics show that the rate of tooth decay has risen to 450% in your neighbor. .

Your wife’s friends lovingly call her Elvira, Mistress of the Dark.

Walt Disney theme parks now have black out days for all of October. Due to the excessive drop in attendance from your haunt.

During the month of October, your town opens up a refreshment stand a crossed the street from your display.

You start noticing that the salesmen that come to your door now start the conversation with, “Trick or Treat”

Your local church now sends you mail, asking for the prompt return of their large cross.(Thinking you have it)

Ever since the purchases of the The Impaler prop, UPS now requires the use of semi-trucks on all your received shipments. Even if you’re shipping weight is less than 1 pound.

You boss wonders why in your In/Out box is marked Halloween prop ideas/Halloween sketches.


----------



## skrew2nite

You start building, gathering ideas, testing and setting up props for next years Halloween on Nov 1st.


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter when the birds can't go into the newly built bird house you made for them because all the doors and windows are boarded up. Not to metion dodging the flames from the fire breathing dragon you placed at the front of its door.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You know that you are a haunter if , you can't throw anything away because even if it is decrepid and worthless you know that spooky stuff looks this way and somehow this factor might scare someone.
(There I go scattering old, ripped underware throughout the dark hallways)
"Look! Someone must have been attacked and eaten right here! "
"What kid could ever make that broken-down old trike work?"
"Satan, when he was a kid, it was a big part of his early training."
(also the training of dealing with the frustration of broken-down old junk!)


----------



## Deathtouch

(Kids week) (As you can tell I like this thread)

Your 2 year old always dims the lights before coming into a room and says, “Ivan to suk u bud.”

Your four year old daughter practices being a witch by using the toilet and brush as a cauldron; flushing afterwards to cast her spell.

Your kids made their first werewolf by paper macheing the dog.

On Sales before Halloween the security at Wal-Mart is always instructed to pat down your family.

Your kids use their Speak and Spell to track down ghosts.


----------



## skrew2nite

Heres a few...

You went ahead and got the dog someone was giving away at the store because she was born on haloween...so I named her Vlad.

The first thing you do in the morning is check to see if anyone has replied to one of your postings.

You have changed your back bedroom into a dot room and leave it up year round...I use it for storage of all my props too.

People at work start asking when your Halloween party is in January.

You have chandeliers with flame effects hanging in your living room year round.

Your coworkers/neighbors start bring you stuff that they think would make a great prop.

I could go on and on. Now thats scary hahaha


----------



## intlcutlass

When your wife goes to the store, and ask's "Do you need anything?" you respond:
"yes, pick up some flesh colored pantyhose, and some press-on nails"





And your not a crossdresser.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You might be a home-haunter when a local school teacher is terrified to find a coffin in her out-building with some dead animals inside of it and the Police ask you if someone stole it from you?
I calmed her down alot when I recognised the "coffin" as having recently been part of a homecoming parade float (And not a float from the satanist club!)
I guess some kids were just trying to scare her? (and they did!)
I ended up with the item! Without the bodies that were in it.


----------



## Shadojack

cailenb1 said:


> Your cell phone has the theme song to Halloween all year long.
> 
> There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.



Who told you?

I love it when my phone rings. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Shadojack

Your fondest dream is to go to Transylvania and party at Vlad's castle on Halloween night.

Oh yeah baby! Me and Vlad! Party animals!

Now if I could only convince my misses to let me go.


----------



## Jack Reaper

It is April...and I am still visiting halloween sites more than any other!


----------



## Deathtouch

You might be a home haunter if your date always wears garlic around their necks while at the drive-in.

You might be a home haunter if guests at your home have to go thru a haunted maze before getting to the bathroom.


----------



## Deathtouch

While you play duck duck goose, you always say victim victim victim victim vampire!


----------



## Deathtouch

You might be a home haunter if while getting baptized you go into violent fits when the priest brings out the cross and holly water.


----------



## Jack Reaper

When a co-worker asks ,"What do you want?" and you answer, "Your soul! Duh!"


----------



## Wolfman

...if complete strangers come up to you at the Mall, year 'round, and ask, "Aren't you that guy...?"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I have had store clerks 30 miles from my home town close their eyes as I'm talking to them, concentrating on just my voice and then recognise me!
No prank calling for me I guess?
(except for the greetings I put on my answering machine)


----------



## Jack Reaper

You cannot even walk into another persons Haunt and not be recognized!


----------



## Deathtouch

You really know you are a home haunter when your family portrait has a blucky in it.

boxes in the garage marked Christmas are really Halloween props.

Your bed room comes with king and queen size sleeping coffins with matching cheese cloth blinds.


Your dog's name is blucky!


----------



## Jier

If your girlfriend dumps you for using up all her panty hose.


----------



## Deathtouch

Your face is now on the box for count chocula cereal.

You are now the host of HGTV's extreme Halloween.


----------



## Redneck220

*your a home (or any other haunter for that matter)*

...................you read about and then look at the detailed how-to's someone posted on corpsing a prop while eating a turkey sandwich, and it doesn't bother you one bit.


then when your finished you decide to finish the last of those cookies in the cupboard.


----------



## smokeythebear

when you live in a strobe light house soaking in blood. ( I DO)


----------



## widowsbluff

You tried to dye Easter eggs and they all turned out black and orange.


----------



## frizzen

You made tried making Easter baskets for the family. Somehow they came off a bit different... Instead of plastic "eastergrass" you filled it with blood soaked dirt, filled it with candy, bucky bones, baby pumpkins, and spider rings, and covered the whole thing with spider webs.

- And you made the kids get into costumes before you let them have it.

- And you had another basket made up which you had some type of animatronic setup as a scare


----------



## michigal

You give all your friends who go to yard sales in different areas from you a list of what you need for your haunt, along with a blanket request to grab anything else Halloween related.
You post requests on your local freecycle sites for Halloween items, and drive halfway across the state to get them.


----------



## Deathtouch

During the forth of July celebration, your fireworks spell out the words. “Get Out!”


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You might be a haunter if you buy plastic bowling pins , a plastic doll house and some swim-flippers because you know how to make neat and scary things out of them. (And it's a Goodwill Store!) Cheep! Cheep! Cheep!


----------



## Keri Wolfe

you never throw anything away because you can use it come October!


----------



## Keri Wolfe

Opps didn't realize my sig was that big...sorry


----------



## Deathtouch

You underwear always has orange ank black skid marks.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Deathtouch said:


> You underwear always has orange ank black skid marks.


EWWWW Factor 8 there!

You know you are a home Haunter when...you shop for houses that have good traffic flow in the yard!


----------



## frightmaster

You know your a home haunter when........you have 1 week after a Hawaiian Honeymoon to pklan a Halloween party and the Soon to be wife is against it. hehe Sorry Spiderella.


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter when you are able to write down all your static props down as an exception on your taxes. One for each one. LOL. The government thinks of them as just ugly kids. LOL.


----------



## llama492

You know your a home haunter when--- your corpse is dressed better then you and you just dug up the clothes that have been dirt detailed for him.What can i say when you play with latex and resin your clothes get a little textured.


----------



## frizzen

...If I even have to make a joke about the halloween related stuff you did for mothersday, you're NOT a home haunter.

Bonus points if she screamed!


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter when your driver’s license is written in Latin.


----------



## IshWitch

You know you are a home haunter if you have covers for all your yard equipment to protect it because the shed is full of props.

IshWitch


----------



## brandywine1974

......when your friends think Halloween is cancelled b/c you are not having your annual party (but they are all correct when they say they know you will change your mind). 

.......when the count down to the day of the party starts in July on the dry erase board at work (where we write our surgical schedule). Hehehehehe


----------



## brandywine1974

I reread all of these this morning and I have to say that the risking life and limb over a tide bottle cracks me up every freakin' time. You guys are hillarious.


----------



## frightmaster

You might be a home haunter if.....Kids ask you during spring softball if your doing a haunted house AGAIN....


----------



## brandywine1974

when you housekeeper tells you you should just leave your decor up all year. It would be less work.


----------



## frightmaster

brandywine1974 said:


> when you housekeeper tells you you should just leave your decor up all year. It would be less work.


Or more decorations. Look at it both ways.........


----------



## IshWitch

Marksin said:


> You might be a home haunter if you travel over 3 hour round trip to haunt someone else's house .
> 
> not funny but true.


Have done that!

It was fun, then.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You might be a home haunter if people say you are. 
They give you the credit for being able to do some incredible "Special effects", that you don't know how to make happen.......I have haunt competition, right under my own roof..but then it's their roof too, I guess?
A psychic told me there are 37 ghosts in this house. O.K., back to work everybody!
He said," the "Lady-In-White" is the most important person and ghost in this house!"
(Which probably demotes me to "Dog-Turd third Class".......wait a second, "Third class" is diareaha!)
See you all later, I gotta run! (down the pantleg!)


----------



## slightlymad

You might be a home haunter if: you wake up 2 hours early for large trash day for every town on your way to work

the trash guys leave the fans they pick up at your house


----------



## Deathtouch

You know when you are a home haunter when you have to make a movie explaining to people that you are a home haunter. Check this out.

http://www.hauntonthehill.com/movie.htm


----------



## Lauriebeast

OMG, Deathtouch....that video was too funny. I HAVE to send this to some of my friends. Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## Scare Shack

Lauriebeast said:


> OMG, Deathtouch....that video was too funny. I HAVE to send this to some of my friends. Thanks so much for posting it!


That was awesome. I love when shes in bed with the giant rat and the tombstone at the very end.

I'll have to watch that vid. on a weekly basis to stay motivated.


----------



## Haunty

If....
You go out of your way to see all the latest Haunted Houses regardless of the time it takes to get there.

You know Leonard & Jean Pickle personally (editors of Haunted Attraction magazine)

consult haunts online for fun

Goto Haunt conventions every year

Manager of Spencer Gifts, gives you an annual discount, because of the numerous purchases you make.

Props you make look better than the retail store props


----------



## Deathtouch

If you fall and bump your head, but instead of seeing the normal stars you see bela lugosi instead, then you might be a home haunter.


----------



## Shadojack

Your work mates start the refer to you as "The Spooky One".

Yes, it has started.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

...when 99% of the reasons you might be a home haunter apply to you!! These are great!

and

...Anything black or orange catches your eye year round.


----------



## Deathtouch

You might be a home haunter if you are a member of www.sinisterspace.com.


----------



## Sipesh

If you sit one of your corpses in a chair at the office and although everyone wets themselves when they see it, NO ONE has to ask if it's yours. They know it is...
(probably because you wouldn't shut up about makin' the damn thing back in July...)


----------



## Wraith Touch

Your neighbors decide to move because the coffins in your backyard stay out even after the haunted house is closed


----------



## Deathtouch

You might be a home hauter if Rob Zombie films his next video on your front lawn.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You might be a haunter if you painted your first tricycle orange, with oil based paint, with a brush, when you were four years old!
(That sticky old paint took three weeks to dry!)


----------



## Wraith Touch

You Might be a Home Haunter if your next dream home comes with all the decor of the Haunted Mansion


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

A perfectly good 1890 large house is up for salvage bids here in Mount Carroll, it has numerous goodies of lumber, woodwork, stained glass, it's next to the Methodist church, they have owned it for many years, I guess the people on the board who wanted it not torn down are dead or off the board now?
It is a tremendous amount of plain old physical work to tare a house down, I have done some of this before on a limited scale.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... you ask for Halloween items for Christmas.

... you have to join a "support group" like HalloweenForum.com.

... the owners of the local Halloween shop welcome you by saying, "You, AGAIN?" and then they giggle and hit the speed dial marked Brinks Armored Car.

... you spend more each year on Halloween than you do on groceries.

... you would rather be in your "laboratory" building next year's props than sitting at Thanksgiving dinner with the family.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... you panic on November 1st because there are only 364 days left until next Halloween.

... you hunch your shoulders, rub your hands together and let out an evil sounding giggle when you come up with a new idea for a prop/display.

... items that look normal to most people turn into some spooky prop in your diabolical mind.

... most of your friends think you should be committed for thinking of Halloween in January.

... you refuse to answer anyone, unless they refer to you using the name of your Halloween "alter ego."


----------



## Scare Shack

.....when the thought of spray painting your cat black crosses your mind!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... you spend more time surfing the net for Haunt ideas than you do working.

... the lights in your house frequently flicker only to be followed by "Oh, sh**!" or "It's alive!"

... the police have to direct traffic in your neighborhood on Halloween night.

... each year, a few days before Halloween, the chief of police phones you to make arrangements for crowd control around your house.

... you love to make people jump, scream, pee themselves and smile.

... last year's "best" just isn't good enough.


----------



## Spooklights

You might be a home haunter if the main reason you bought a house is so you can put a haunt in it. 
....or if your house looks like the Bucky family reunion.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... you joyfully spend 364 1/2 days planning, plotting, building and setting up for a couple of hour display.

... it takes you a month to set up and until Thanksgiving to put away your Halloween decorations.

... at least one prop that "looked great on paper" failed to function the full night on Halloween.

... you find yourself down at the vo-tech school learning electrical skills so you can wire your own props.

... you have more clothes in your costume chest than your whole family does in all of their closets combined.


----------



## frightmaster

1313, ONLY 364 1/2 days? Man your slacking. I have NEXT years planned already. Guess I need the support group again.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... when you show someone where you store your Halloween decorations they stare in utter disbelief while you explain that, "Halloween kind of threw up in here."

... you love Halloween so much that there are certain decorations you leave up all year and refuse to take them down.

... you are single and on a first date you test his/her lust for Halloween and reject the idea of further dates if they score less than a 12 on a scale of 1 - 10.

... your spouse (aka "The Normal One") has been coaxed into helping for so long now they have given up the ghost and joined you on "The Dark Side."

... you keep pen and paper by your bed to write down any new ideas you have while dreaming.


----------



## Jackielantern

Your co-workers ban you from talking about Halloween before Sept. 1st


----------



## frightmaster

Jackielantern said:


> Your co-workers ban you from talking about Halloween before Sept. 1st


Funny. My manager just looked at my screen and said the web site (Halloween Forum) does not look work related. I told him it sure is. Gets me happy and calm and therefore I am less likely to sacrafice a manager. he agreed and went on his way.


----------



## Scare Shack

Jackielantern said:


> Your co-workers ban you from talking about Halloween before Sept. 1st


I talk about it all the time at work. Just hear comments like u'r shot dude.
Talked today with a car buyer about a hearse, they just dont seem to understand.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

From the first ten paying customers that I ever had, one of them became so obsessed talking about my house that a few years later my cousin had a job working in the same place he did, some others asked her what she knew about The Ravens Grin Inn, in Mount Carroll, since she lived in town?
She had to sheepishly admit that I was her cousin!
Over the last 20 years I have created this obsessed "Monster" way too many times to even be able to keep track of. (I do feel like Dr. Frankenstein sometimes)
It wasn't something that I was really trying to accomplish, it just happened! They had such a good time here it severely implanted into their brain and cannot be removed for fear of death (from boredom)
Of course maybe the secret to this narcotic factor involving my house has alot to do with the fun that I am having while I am showing them the house?
Just today I finally constructed a little "something" that I have wanted for several years now as a prop, so I'm excited about being able to use it soon, whenever somebody shows up?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... you are so focused on Halloween that you forgot to feed the dog for so long that Bucky now has his own dog and you have none.

... your wildest dream is winning a Golden Bucky Award.

... when you see other peoples' displays you can't help but steal some of their ideas and/or give them advice.

... your neighbors prefer to go on vacation over Halloween.

... the Home Owners Association where you live feels compelled to explain to potentially new neighbors what your "hobby" is and that it is rumored that that is why the house they are looking at is up for sale.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You might be a home haunter if flocks of Ravens are regularly seen flying in circles above your house.
They are just checking out your decorations, you know!
(Of course I am describing what happens here)
I was told by a nature expert that they are checking things out here, especially true when they could see the big bird skeleton on the side of the house (a pterodactly) before the vines hid 98% of it.
I moved it from the west side of the house to the south side, then the vines came around the house and covered it up again!
The hauntings here just may be the vine, it circles the house and alot of my yard now, it peaks in upstairs windows. Cheap air conditioning, though, adds a certain mood to the place too.


----------



## Dark Gardener

Now THAT was friggin' awesome!!!


----------



## Jackielantern

your neighbor TOT writes his school paper about you:

"the neighbors house was really creepy and they're weird because he was dressed like a skull guy and she was wearing a long cape and they're grown ups!"

I never go overboard on the costume I wear while answering the door.....I want my house to be a little scary, but I don't want them to be scared of me!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... stange sounds and lights are coming from your garage/basement most evenings.

... by Halloween night you look like a Zombie before putting on a costume because of so much time spent in your "laboratory."

... the CD/DVD player in your "laboratory" is Halloween themed.

... you rope your family and friends into helping you.

... you keep a notebook of ideas to build sometime in the future.


----------



## Dark Gardener

You might be a home haunter if "Diamonds" are a girl's best friend is replaced by "plastic cable ties", "styrofoam", and "Gorilla glue".


----------



## michigal

You might be a Home Haunter if you have dreams of opening a chain of stores called "Haunt Depot," which carries every kind of PVC and connector known to man, bolts of cheesecloth, gearmotors, 2 inch think foam, latex, joint compound, every shade of black paint, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Guest

....When you feel compelled to tell the movers that anything weird in the closets is used as halloween props.

....When you can't enjoy a professional haunted house because you are too busy trying to figure out how you can do that.

.....You take pride in kids dropping bags of candy on the lawn.


....when looking for a new place to live you think about how you can set up the yard.


----------



## ace83485

your naeighbors hate you


----------



## colmmoo

You're so focused on finishing a prop that you skip a couple of meals without knowing it

(for women) You don't know how to put on regular makeup but have no problem attaching latex Fx products on your face and blending makeup around it the right way

You see everyday household items and can see their potential to be turned into props

You take the day off before Halloween just to finish preparing your haunt

You take the day off on Halloween or the day after to get on line at Spirit Store


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"Ace", does your neighbor's animosity have anything to do with your delivering flaming paper bags of fresh feces on their porch?
"OO! Gotta stomp out that fire!"
"Oh, no, not again!"


----------



## CarverHaunt

... if while testing your foggers the fire department shows up because your new neighbor thought your house was burning down.


----------



## Grim Spirit

These actually happened:

...if in the middle of July you scared the panties off your date because she finally noticed the six foot werewolf in your kitchen! (actually, she wasn't wearing panties at that particular moment...fear does 'interesting' things to the female anatomy).

...if when you have a fairly serious car accident you have to repeatedly explain to the EMTs that you were alone in the vehicle and there actually is NOT any more victims that go with all the severed limbs lying about.


----------



## SouthernBelle

... your attic ceiling caves in from the weight of all of your props and you have to explain to your State Farm agent that you're really NOT a freak as she photographs the "debris" of coffins and body parts. (TRUE STORY)


----------



## Spectremaster

colmmoo said:


> You take the day off before Halloween just to finish preparing your haunt
> 
> You take the day off on Halloween or the day after to get on line at Spirit Store


I requested the day of halloween off back in January when the boss got the new calander. He chuckled, and said "Your joking, Right?", I said no, I do what that day off. He now understands.


----------



## Guest

I haven't worked on Halloween or Nov. 1 in several years. 
I take the day off to decorate. I take the next day off because it is my birthday.

My neighbor took 10/31 off also so he could decorate. He used to tell his boss that he needed the day off to perform his rituals. His boss didn't know if he was kidding.


----------



## Long_Tom

... your kids ask what your costume is going to be, and you answer, "The house."


----------



## papaghost

Spectremaster said:


> I requested the day of halloween off back in January when the boss got the new calander. He chuckled, and said "Your joking, Right?", I said no, I do what that day off. He now understands.


My "do" is a pig pickin' Haunted House. We have a DJ or a live band, cook a 120lb pig (aren't pigs somehow connected to the devil?) and my 600 sq ft car shelter haunt. We always have it the saturday before Halloween and I always take two days off to get ready


----------



## Long_Tom

... if your fingernails glow under blacklight.

or 

... if you see somebody else's fingernails glow under blacklight, and you know why, and you immediately peg them as a home haunter.


----------



## MJDeadzines

I turned the lights off last night to go to bed and a strange glow caught me out of the corner of my eye and it was my fingers. lol 

At the moment my legs have a few smears of gold paint.  

I like to get into my work.


----------



## Rita

You programme your computer to drip blood if anyone else goes near it.


----------



## BATFLY

if you feel guilty for missing a day on your countdown sign!


----------



## boo who?

The electric company sends you a 'thank you' card every November.


----------



## Dusza Beben

You go to the hardware store to buy spray paint, then remember that you still have some so you buy a 22" machete and tiki torch fuel instead.

(that one had the clerk guessing )

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben

You've turned your daughters old dolls into mummies.

You can't wait for her to outgrow her victorian doll house so you can turn it into a creepy prop.

Your spouse has _stopped_ asking what all that crap (prop supplies) you bring home throughout the year is for.


----------



## frightmaster

You give decoration advice to haunted attractions to help them improve.


----------



## frizzen

If you went out to your barn and stared at all the props for atleast 15 minutes, trying to decide what ones should get put out as "filler".

When you have to change your layout plans because you don't want to put one of the GOOD skeletons that far from where you can watch it.

When you take LOTS of cellphone pictures of halloween props, not to share with others, but just so you can keep a halloween theme going on your phone all year without having to look at the same pic.


----------



## frightmaster

You get married in early Oct and go to Hawaii for about 2 weeks. You decide to decorate for about 90 minutes on Halloween and people are amazed and scared as to what you did to decorate.


----------



## deveds2

You are always picking dried whatever off of your fingers.

All of your clothes have some kind of paint on them.

You own more "parts of things" than whole things.

You are intimately familiar with the inner workings of a Dougie.

You know what a Dougie is.

Your landscaping has remnants of "spider webs" year round.

Your extension cord collection is the envy of the neiborhood.

You know the smell of burning plastic all too well.

You look at Dept 56 Halloween Village and imagine how to build it life-size.

The Dollar Store always has something good!

You comparison shop styrofoam tombstones and hot glue sticks

You have a "regular source" of cheese cloth.

People regularly roll their eyes at you but still want to know all about it.



(BTW, I am proud to say that the above describes me to a 'T'. Replace the "you" with "I" and it reads like my confession.)


----------



## Deathtouch

You believe that you should send a posse out for Dorthy for killing the wicked witch of the west.


----------



## Rita

You are the Wicked Witch of the West and Dorothy killed you.


----------



## deveds2

When nothing warms your heart more than the look of terror on a child's face.

Cheap plug: Buy this shirt!


----------



## halloweenguy

This really happened this year....Religous groups leave Anti- Paganism reading material at your doorstep (Thy never seem to knock at the door ) LOL.


----------



## Guest

halloweenguy said:


> This really happened this year....Religous groups leave Anti- Paganism reading material at your doorstep (Thy never seem to knock at the door ) LOL.



LOL

Too funny!


----------



## deveds2

LOL... yea that is very funny considering they are usually the first ones to put up their Christmas trees.

YAY Pagans!


----------



## deveds2

Christmas just gets you even MORE anxious.

You can imagine a 'jumper' in a Nativity scene.

You squint while looking at chasing Christmas lights so that it looks like "fire"

While mother neatly smooths out the creases of used wrapping paper for "use next year"... you collect all of the styrofoam like it's manna from heaven.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"Jumper" in a nativity " made me laugh out loud!!
Ever seen the baby buggy with the demonic infant spring up and out of the carriage!?
The person pushing the carriage has a levered foot peddle at the back of the carriage that does the trick.


----------



## frightmaster

You calander hanging in your kitchen goes from OCt 2006 with the next month as Oct 2007.


----------



## Dark lord

-1-Your family van is a hearse.............
-2-you have a larger collection of halloween music & sound F/X than a DJ has dance music (that's me)...........
-3-you paint your cat black....... 
-4-you save your chicken & beef bones to use as props........
-5-you are always trying to perfect "real" blood look............
-6-you win best costume & you didn't know it was costume party.......
-7-you spend more time on EBay & internet for halloween stuff than wrenching on your hot rod (me)...........
-8-you ask the local morgue if they have any extra John Doe's that they don't need...... 
-9-you try to start a 7-11 type halloween store chain......... (hey, i thought it was a good idea !)
-10-you spend more time on this halloween forum than, (fill in the blank).......


----------



## Guest

you know you are into Holloween when every hardware store in the area knows you by name and asks... what are you making now? ...


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter when you can play the entire Adams Family song from your arm pit.

You know you are a home haunter when you get a divorce from you wife, and hold a ceremony to bury your wedding ring.

You know you are a home haunter when you neighbor catches your dog peeing on his bushes but does nothing about it because the bushes catch on fire.


----------



## Guest

You Know you are a Haunter when: YOU have PASSED AWAY and your house is the haunted house on the block because every Halloween you are out putting up your props yet.


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a home haunter when your halloween props now compete for space for your wife's shoe rack.


----------



## bethene

you know you are a haunter you bring home stuff from work they are discarding, because you never know what might be handy in the middle of creating. And when you get halloween stuff for christmas presents. And when you spend all morning reading" the you might be a haunter if...segment, laughing hystarically, and have done most of it your self!!


----------



## Dark lord

Deathtouch said:


> You know you are a home haunter when your halloween props now compete for space for your wife's shoe rack.


Now thats something i wouldn't want to do,You WILL become a halloween prop
when your wife demonstrates HER version of corpsing !?!! LOL


----------



## Guest

You Know your a Home Haunter when you are on in the front yard in April taking pictures of the fake burial plots you made and the neighbor comes out of their house just shaking their heads and looking puzzled


----------



## slightlymad

You know your a home haunter when you try to convince your wife you need more garage spce and its for porps not the hot rod.


----------



## Guest

you know you are a Home Haunter when:

I just got my shipment of ACC stuff and was unpacking them. When My Hubby JTR came into the living room and annouced " You Better Hope the House does not cacth fire tonight, the FD would not know who the victems are.


----------



## frizzen

You try to store your Buckys in the ACC boxes (with invoice), just incase something happens so you don't have to do as much explaining about the bodies to the police.


----------



## Guest

You Know your a Home Haunter when: You come come and you find yellow Highlighter streaks on your monitor, and your spouse says they only highlighted the IMPORTANT parts. of the Forum Notes.


----------



## Guest

You know your are a Home Haunter, When you are out in the middle of the day making faux grave mounds and go in the house for a break, then when you return to the project to find someone has stolen them, and you have to make a police report about it. And the cop is giving you the eye like you are the mask murderer they just profile on T.V.


----------



## michigal

You might be a home haunter if:
1. Your neighbor gives people directions to his house by saying, "You know where the Halloween House is?" and the people actually do know what he's talking about.
2. You call someone for snowplowing and when they ask where you're at, you tell them, and they say, "The Halloween place?? We know exactly where you are."
3. Instead of having to shop at Curby's, people leave items you can use at your curb.


----------



## Guest

you know you are a Home haunter when:
You lay down to take a nap, a you start to dream about all the cool props you want to make and all of a sudden your dream takes a twisted and the zombie 's and headless gory things start to chase you and in your dream you relize it all the people from the forum dressed up in their Halloween finest., lol


----------



## Guest

You might be a Home Haunter when : You would rather look at McMaster-Carr, Lowes Catalogs, and Fright Catologs instead of Playboys.


----------



## chubacabra

You might be a home haunter if you shovel the snow off your lawn and onto your sidewalk to make room for your display


----------



## UnOrthodOx

You might be a home haunter if: You hear the kids fighting over a 'toy' in the basement, only to find out they've got into the storage room and are fighting over your skulls.


----------



## IshWitch

You might be a home haunter if: You are planning your landscaping around your yard haunt areas!


----------



## the dogman

noob here, and have i got some fun stories!

We have a dummy affectionately known as Chuck. Chuck swung from a cable from the roof to a front yard tree after being pushed out a 2nd story window. One halloween late in the evening, Chuck was thrust out the window by my mother, and the cable snapped. Chuck, 100lbs. of rags dressed in my fathers work uniform, plummeted to the ground headless. A childs screach of terror and an exploding candy bag was the FIRST response. My mom raced downstairs laughing to the point of tears only to find an ambulance and two police cars in the yard. She was restrained as EMTs tried to ”revive” Chuck with a defibulator. Forunately, for Chuck, she broke free and revieled that Chuck was never alive. The police didn't think this was as funny as my mom did. We can no longer send bodies off the roof, and our haunt is inspected every year the day before Halloween. 

...police officers and other city official's complain about people calling about what you are doing.

...people avoid your house year round

...people frequently ask: 'what are you doing this year?'

...when you can laugh through a horror film thinking about how many people you can scare senseless when recreating some scenes 

...when you can tell the year a picture was taken by the theme of your haunt

...when you kids are sent home for faking bruses from a fight that never happened


----------



## the dogman

...your kids run around thre neighborhood dressed like cannibals, in july.

...you're shocked when someone asks who Bela Lugosi (Lon Chaney & Jr., Boris Karloff, Vincent Price) is.

... you can make frighteningly realistc fake blood without much effort.

...your have more than one bottle of fake blood in your fridge.

...your kids play with your props more than their toys.

...you have several hundred dollars worth of faux fur and you dont know why.


----------



## slightlymad

when the baby cries you look for bucky skulls nevermind the pacifier


----------



## Wolfman

This is a true story. I started doing this back in the mid 80's when you had to RENT a Fog Machine, Strobe Lights and WHY from a Theatrical Supply Company. And they weren't cheap, my friends.

You might be a Home Haunter...if "the guys" at the Theatrical Supply Company all remember you from past years and want to hear stories from last Hallowe'en when you come in again.

Same thing with "the guys" at the Dry Ice place.


----------



## the dogman

...every time your told to tone down your room in the haunt you reply 'I didn't DO anything!'

...you were mistaken for a prop and some kid punches you. You proceed to make the kid wet their pants.

...people i charged of the community haunt call you in august to make sure your going to participate.

...you have command of 13 out of the 16 rooms in the community haunt.


----------



## the dogman

...people only recognize you in costume/make up.
...you get as many TOT as you do people just wanting to see what you did this year.
...neighborhood kids are friends with you kids just so they can play with your costumes/props.
...your frequent answer is 'I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you' when asked about this years haunt.
...you know people will be worried if you don't put up a haunt.
...you hear about you haunt all year long.
...your funniest life stories are of your haunt(s).


----------



## Skulkin

.....people driving by are gawking at the newly painted hearse in the driveway and then they notice that you are sitting inside a coffin in the garage with a staple gun and fabric upholstering the coffin on a hot Sunday in July! 

They were double-takin' and rubber-neckin'. LOL!


----------



## slightlymad

Everyone wants to know what the grand daughter will be for halloween and its only july


----------



## Boo_Dacious

..you throw a Memorial Day BBQ and everyone starts asking.. "Soooo.. what day is that Halloween party again?"

.. your son waits until all the boxes are packed up a few days after Oct 31st and then comes to you with a notebook full of the "Plans for next Halloween, Mom!!"


----------



## Guest

Skulkin said:


> .....people driving by are gawking at the newly painted hearse in the driveway and then they notice that you are sitting inside a coffin in the garage with a staple gun and fabric upholstering the coffin on a hot Sunday in July!
> 
> They were double-takin' and rubber-neckin'. LOL!


and I thought I was bad pitching my witch out front so I could get pic's.lol
and you need to come down here we would have soooo much fun,scaring people way before Halloween


----------



## halloweenking777

Long_Tom said:


> ... if the proverbial "skeletons in your closet" really ARE skeletons in your closet.
> 
> 
> ... and they really are plural....


OOOPS


when your best friend's daughter comes running upstairs and says " daddy there are skeletons in the closet in the bathroom downstairs, and he gets spooked when they move when he opens the door. 

had to rig some string for that one. (insert evil laugh here) HEHEHE


----------



## halloweenking777

Spectremaster said:


> I requested the day of halloween off back in January when the boss got the new calander. He chuckled, and said "Your joking, Right?", I said no, I do what that day off. He now understands.


That's nothing I have a standing vacation schedule every year the week surrounding halloween. when we had our new boss start and i took my photo album an put it on his desk, he asked what that it was and i said my second week vacation EVERY year. he just laughed and asked if i was kidding, that was 2years ago, he does not laugh any more, for that matter HE keeps telling everybody about my haunt.


----------



## Hacknslash

I'm with you on that one! I just got cleared to use my 10 hrs of company "volunteer leave" to build halloween props in September and October! My boss just said, "OK nut ball...it is for a good cause." Then I told her I'd be taking that whole week off as well...I already smell it in the air!!!


----------



## GDfreak

You drive by huge old mansioins downtown and think of how much potential it has for halloween. Than you drive by a mansion that is delapidted and the perosn next to you says " That would be a gorgeeous house if you fixed it up." and than you say " why fix it?" True story.


----------



## Deathtouch

Your wife has to ask you all the time not to fart out the tune, "If you go out into the woods tonight."


----------



## buckaneerbabe

If the mailman asks if your a carpenter?


----------



## Deathtouch

Going to Chucky Cheese on your birthday, Chucky now has to wear fangs and a black cape and play the theme for Thriller.


----------



## Dark lord

This HAS to be the BEST oldest thread still alive on this forum........I love it ! 

You know your a home haunter when my buddy put his house up for sale (one of the oldest -100 last year- in his area & we have done a FULL halloween setup for 20 years & house is WELL known for it), that it was advertised by the agency as "The Halloween House" & was purchased for more than he was asking in a bid war !
(Hoping the new owners allow me to continue there....)


----------



## childofthenight

you look through the clearence bin at spirit stores for tella tubbies and elmo costumes to dress up props AND HANG WITH A ROPE! ha ha ha!


----------



## LV Scott T

You and your spouse see something nice and both say "We can make that ugly".


----------



## slightlymad

Your shopping the halloween stores (my daugher and I go everyother week in Sept) and when they ask for make up and props you tell them to wait we have to check the inventory


----------



## Cassie7

...when you purchase a major appliance and throw a fit when you find out your husband broke up and tossed out the packing foam.

...when your friends know that you will never forgive them if they don't show up to help haunt in your yard on the big night.

...when you look at oatmeal and think "That would make a GREAT dead skin effect!"

...when you look at raisins and all you can see are witch moles.

...you spend more money on Halloween than you do Christmas

...you over hear people walking past your home saying "Thats the house..."

...you have a 1st quality Bucky standing in your living room year round (I do!)

...you cackle manically when you think up a new way to scare the crap out of people...8 months before Halloween.

...you send a hired electrician to your basement to fix something and it doesn't even cross your mind to warn him about the real coffin stored down there.


----------



## Deathtouch

When your friends think that you have the coolest moving Halloween props around. But their only wish is that you didn't have to use their cat's automatic pooper scooper to achive the effect.


----------



## jonny g

people are stopping by, in July, to look at the Halloween decorations you are building in your garage.


----------



## Dark lord

when you are driving down the freeway & see stuff on the roadside that has fallen of trucks & think that it would make a great prop or use for a prop & should you turn back on the next exit & go back for it.......... Guilty........( come on,i know some of you have thought or done it........)


----------



## frightmaster

Dark lord said:


> when you are driving down the freeway & see stuff on the roadside that has fallen of trucks & think that it would make a great prop or use for a prop & should you turn back on the next exit & go back for it.......... Guilty........( come on,i know some of you have thought or done it........)



thougth about it? I have DONE IT. and I will do it again too.


----------



## michigal

If you travel up and down the roads to the beaches looking for pool noodles that have blown off the cars.
If you get more excited about finding a can of gray mismixed paint for a buck than you do about getting a raise.
If you haunt your local lumberyard looking for scrap wood.


----------



## Addict

When you get excited for Christmas to come because you know that there will be something bloody under the tree just for you. 

When your dressers and closets look like a bomb went off in them but the shed where you keep you Halloween stuff is neat and organized. 

( I don't know if this was said already) During Halloween you already have plans for next years haunt in your head.

When you and your spouse are normally a laid back couple but will have a downright drag down fight over where something is placed in the yard (thats why we do plans 9moth prior) 

When you extend your yard into the house.

When you try to decided wither it be Santas on this years Christmas tree or your Halloween ornaments complete with witches hat for a tree topper.

When walking in the stores you notice all the back to school merchandise you get a little giddy because you know the Halloween stuff will be coming out soon.


----------



## CraigInPA

When you're asking neighbors if they would like their homes "decorated for the holiday", and you're not talking about a few strings of lights at Christmas.

When you buy an old stately home in a once grand neighborhood now going through a revival, which has not been occupied or maintained for many years, completely restore the inside, but leave the "haunted mansion look" outside because you think it's "perfect".

When the local township police send you a letter stating that your halloween decorations must have a fence around them because they are an "attractive nuisance".

When the local township code enforcement officer sends you a letter saying that your fence is in need of repair when, in fact, you just installed it the previous day.


----------



## Jackielantern

Every Oct your friends & family quit calling because they know you're too busy to get together.


----------



## Dark lord

When you go down to the local Humane society & see if they have any black cats they will loan you for Halloween night.............. 
When you get a raise & refigure what your going be able to spend on props...
When you use your vacation fund for props at the halloween store............
When you use your kids colledge fund for props & supplies.....................
When your on this forum trying to figure out what to add to this thread !!


----------



## deveds2

When you try to explain to the Michael's employee the clear difference between styrofoam and polystyrene. RE: http://craft.dow.com/about/cup.htm


----------



## dionicia

You get calls from the local commercial haunt needing help with ideas.

You have a double car garage but it's full of props.


----------



## dionicia

The pest control man goes to spray and you stop him with, "No that's supposed to be there."


----------



## dionicia

The kids who are egging everyone else houses drop the eggs and run from yours. (True story)


----------



## dionicia

You go to a horror movie and when all of the other girls are screaming, you're yelling, "How did they do that to her head! It's cool."


----------



## the dogman

...poeple are stopping and watching in stunned amazment as you set up.

...police linger at the stop sign in front of you house watching you set up.

...City building inspectors want to see your building permit.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

*you KNOW you're a haunter when...*

.... you spend over an hour reading this whole thread (which is awesome!!)

.... you work at the Wal-Mart warehouse and get all excited when you're the fist one to see the Halloween props coming in in August

....your boss knows you will be booking Halloween off

....you're selling your house and can't decorate anything and it's killing you!

....you start dreaming of what can be done in the new house you purchased for next year


----------



## Guest

when your kids give you Lowes gift cards and Home Depot Gift Cards for your B-day and Christmas..


----------



## Ween12amEternal

...when your family knows to leave you alone when your're on this forum!


----------



## Cassie7

...family and neighbors donate bags of candy for your haunt.


----------



## dust724

*you might be a home haunter*

When you go to Home Depot for supplies and they tell you about your house at halloween


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

You ask your new boss if you get paid holidays off? 
then ask is Halloween included in the list?


----------



## the_great_gazoo

when your neighbors ask if you can use something for a prop before they throw it out.
Friends and family let you know the moment they see a store put out their halloween display.


----------



## slightlymad

You consult your list of big trash days before deciding which way to drive to work.


----------



## deveds2

LOL...

You log on to HalloweenForum.com at MIDNIGHT in NOVEMBER and there's 20 people in the Props forum.

I love you guys. LOL


----------



## Herman Secret

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> As I was bent down just outside the room where the morticians work on the body soldering a copper heating pipe(my old job) I heard the morticians mumbling, then giggling, then laughing right out loud!
> I never found out what or who they were laughing at, I'm not sure I would really want to know anymore.
> A birth defect hidden under clothing for 80 years?
> A very personal tatoo?
> ??????
> Ripped underware?


My Mom always said to me as I was going out "I hope you have clean underwear on" never could work out what clean underwear had to do with anything until now ... obviously the focus of the morticians attention was someone who didn't heed mom's warning !!


----------



## Herman Secret

... the wife goes christmas shopping and you tag along hoping there might still be halloween stuff in the store.

...You start to get withdrawl symptoms so corpsify the christmas decorations (then the valentine, easter and 4th july decorations)

... You hang skulls on your christmas tree instead of glass balls...


----------



## thedudedrummer

.... you get sentimental over selling some skulls with servos stuffed inside... Im gonna miss my pirates


----------



## dionicia

You get excited to see your friends photo album...Of their Haunted House! LOL


----------



## Addict

You pass by a truck delivering coffins and you follow them to ask them if they have any scratch and dent specials and leave them your number. (got a call last week to come and view a scratch and dent beauty ,but it was way out of my price range)


----------



## RedRox

You buy your home decor on halloween...


----------



## bayork

...your spouse is afraid to leave you alone with decorations for any other holiday for fear of what you will turn them into...


----------



## hallorenescene

you go to a garage sale and can't look at ordinary objects without thinking how you can utilize them as a prop, and you ask, are there any halloween props you might like to put out. you go to a halloween store and say, have it, have it, have it. no one can give you halloween for christmas without asking first, because you might already have it.


----------



## Dalloween

You have to limit your "decorating" because your fall has been really busy... and every trick-or-treater (and their parent) asks you where all the cool stuff is... and you end up having to promise them all it will be back next year to see them smile.


----------



## hallorenescene

when you start a new job and the only day you insist on having off is halloween. all other holidays you won't mind working.


----------



## Shilo341

You enjoy shopping at the "Curbside Shop" for supplies


----------



## Madame Turlock

You stop mowing the lawn and dusting six months before Halloween to give the place an "authentic look".


----------



## hallorenescene

you are heading off to kmart a couple of days after halloween, and your husband makes you promise-no more halloween. and you promise. you do real good, reallly, you don't even go to that department so you can keep your promise, but, just as your hand hits the door to leave they announce-we are having a blue light special in halloween, 90 percent off. when your turn comes they call for help to mark down all the other customers because they would have quite a wait for you while a sales clerk is marking with your large cartfull. all the way home you are sweating bullets because it dawns on you--, addiction. when you walk in the house, your husband and his brother are laughing their buts off. they knew i couldn't do it. well, all right then.


----------



## evileyes

you have nightmares all night and don't wake up


----------



## dionicia

You have nightmares and keep a pen and paper on your nightstand so you can write them down for inspiration.


----------



## evileyes

L O L


----------



## The_Caretaker

You may be a home haunter if...




You what other to experience your nightmares!


----------



## skrew2nite

You creat a new email account like i did [email protected]


----------



## skrew2nite

the_great_gazoo said:


> when your neighbors ask if you can use something for a prop before they throw it out.
> Friends and family let you know the moment they see a store put out their halloween display.


If only you new how true this is. Im glad to hear I'm not the only one. I also had a friend call me up last summer on a Saturday at 7:00 am to tell me there is a yard sale with all sorts of Halloween stuff......so I got up and drove 45 minutes just to see and so I spent about $30 that I didn't have OH WELL


----------



## spookineer

You might be a home haunter if...

You plan bucky purchases into your household budget...


----------



## dionicia

spookineer said:


> You might be a home haunter if...
> 
> You plan bucky purchases into your household budget...



Well, I guess I just hit that point.

How about you might be a home haunter if your more disappointed about missing the Halloween convention than a family reunion.


----------



## Handy_Haunter

... if your work stopped having a costume contest and just started giving you the prize. 

... if your significant other bought you power tools for Christmas and your first thoughts were 'Oh good! Now I can make the [insert prop here] I drew up plans for!'

... if one of your silverware drawers is devoted to pumpkin carving paraphernalia. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Redneck220

dionicia said:


> Well, I guess I just hit that point.
> 
> How about you might be a home haunter if your more disappointed about missing the Halloween convention than a family reunion.


Yes, I missed the PA haunter Convention last year because of my sisters wedding


----------



## 3SpookyChicks

YMBAHHI your two year old insists on calling her dance teacher Cemetery instead of Miss Terry.


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI you have a nightmare of a bad car accident and you wake up to take notes.


----------



## RookieSpooker

YMBAHHI you have ever made a special trip to the city dump to look for "parts", and you "...just don't *care* what they think"!


----------



## scream1973

Don't i wish.. our dump doesnt allow you to parts shop.


----------



## Aaron636r

...you look at your neighbors house and see that he has a sprinkler system...MMmmm...PVC!!


----------



## hallorenescene

the sales rep that comes at your work looks like he would make a great looking vampire, and he's hot as well. you tell him he would make a great vampire and he freaks for a moment and then remembers he did dress as one once. you bug him for pictures. each year the food show has a theme. last year was viva las vegas, this year saturday night fever. you sugest to the rep why not a halloween theme. he looks at me like i lost my mind, gives a sick little laugh [i'm thinking like i haven't been through this before and don't really care] and says and how would a halloween theme work [he's thinking like, yeah, right?] and you say why not hocus pocus and you see a flicker of a light at the end of the tunnel. i think he liked the idea, maybe he will suggest it. crossed fingers


----------



## Deathtouch

My summer garden has peas, carrots, beans, and dead fred.


----------



## hallorenescene

deathtouch, what is dead fred? sounds fun whatever!


----------



## Deathtouch

hallorenescene said:


> deathtouch, what is dead fred? sounds fun whatever!


Do a search for Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Deathtouch

You might be a home haunter if your town's emergency tornado sirren now has been changed to sound like the one of the New War of the Worlds space craft sirrens.


----------



## hallorenescene

uuhhmmm, i am sure my daughter knew dead fred growing up. i remember the movie now. did you really do that to the tornado siren?


----------



## dionicia

You might be a Home Haunter if you have a slab of concrete poured just to have a place to store you cemetery pillars during the off season (like I did).


----------



## Deathtouch

hallorenescene said:


> uuhhmmm, i am sure my daughter knew dead fred growing up. i remember the movie now. did you really do that to the tornado siren?


No but I wish I had. LOL


----------



## MHooch

....you find yourself sneaking new Halloween decor into the house past the hubby, and then when you are getting out your stuff to decorate and he says "When did we get this?" and you reply "Oh, we've had that for years!"


----------



## Skullie

And I thougt I was the only one who did that.

Skullie


----------



## Skullie

If you stop at every cemetery you see to take pictures of the headstones to duplicate for lawn ornaments. ( my kids would put a blanket over my head when they seen one coming up in the car)

Skullie


----------



## hallorenescene

you might be a home haunter if you go to the post office to pick up your package and the post master looks at you with concern in his eyes and asks you, whats pictured on the box isn't what is really in the box is it? and you excitedly say oh yes, isn't it cool looking? you know by the look on his face he thinks you are one strange chick


----------



## dionicia

What did you scare the postman with?


----------



## Skullie

I think it was the skelleton I was drying in the front yard. I was putting mahgonay stain on it and I had just stuck some redish hair on the head. the package from frieght catalog was on the grass next to it , as was my mail. two jeep skid marks in the drive way.

skullie


----------



## hallorenescene

skullie, are you serious, that is even better than mine! 
a skeleton head with bad teeth and bugs on it, squirting blood out of it's mouth. it is a fountain with pump so it keeps the water moving. it is really cool.


----------



## Skullie

You have to see the scope of the picture. I live in the country. In order to deliver a package the mailman has to pass my mailbox on the main road,turn down a private road for about 1/2 block, turn right into my drive way. then get out of the jeep get the packages walk up to the garage door turn right then a quick left. About 10 paces up is my front door. Wet bucky was getting a sun tan in front of my bay window to the left of the door. Mailman made it about two paces then disappeared. 

I only see the female carrier now. 

I wonder why!!!

Skukllie


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my, that is rich, hahahaha


----------



## MHooch

...if while you are recuperating from surgery your friends send you flowers and ask the florist if they have any Halloween containers to put them in. (And yes, they dug out Halloween containers for me)


----------



## hallorenescene

oohhh mhooch, how that would brighten up your room and show how friends really care about you! nice, very nice!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

If while at your sons very formal band banquet you catch yourself looking at all the gowns and thinking how they could be turned into really great glamour ghoul dresses.


----------



## hallorenescene

oohhh spooky mama, that would be to fun. i love sewing and i love re-creating


----------



## Addict

If your neighbor cleans out their storage and finds 3 boxes of halloween decor and gives it to you to go through. (Happened today to me)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"You might be a home haunter if people look at your house (decor) and will not easily believe that, "Yes, you do live in that house!"
See my house @ hauntedravensgrin.com See what you think?

The first question is usually followed by the question:"Do you sleep in that house?"
"Yes,upside down from a steel hook in the attic."

"Do you ever get scared in that house?"
Then I might break my calm demeanor and scream in their face , "YES!" just to see them jump!
It is a "Haunted", haunted house though.


----------



## dionicia

Gym! You're back. Long time no hear dude. Sup?


----------



## hallorenescene

so, do those cars eat people? is that cat really there? do those vines squish the living daylights out of people? what if ...


----------



## Departed_Studios

you spend more time & effort decorating for Halloween than you do for Christmas....


----------



## Madame Turlock

...you find a really snarly limb on the brush pile and think it's the best free Halloween prop to be found for miles around


----------



## RookieSpooker

If you scream in terror as your oldest son throws a huge armful of spanish moss onto the burn pile. (I was able to save most of it)


----------



## kristian

Ugly Joe said:


> You look through the "after christmas" clearance racks for potential halloween prop material...


THATS CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

... you stop on the freeway to pick up tombstone size pieces of pink extruded foam.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*You Are A Home haunter If..*

Several people a week ask you:"Do you live in this house?" ..and you tell the truth and say "Yes!"
I had to prove to the HG TV network I lived here or they never would have put me on their show "Extreme Homes".
I will probably hold the record as being the poorest guy ever on that show! At least compared to the likes of a guy who's front door cost $800,000.oo! I was told! I never saw that episode myself.
My front door probably was worth .80 cents, I made my own hinges for it though but then I work too cheap.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

If while picking out wedding dresses with your friend for her wedding this year, you keep imagining what they would look like dyed black or gray with a few rips in them


----------



## rnrkid

You have more candy after halloween, because the kids dump there buckets and runnnnnn.




...true story!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a good one, and true. after tot night, i walk through to close things up, and i find candy the kids have dropped all over the place
cool avatar


----------



## rnrkid

I had a woman one year literally trample her kid running away from the house. Then she screamed at me from across the street. Not a fan I guess




hallorenescene said:


> cool avatar


Thanks. That was 2 years ago. I was lazy that year


----------



## hallorenescene

i had one of my kids scare a lady so bad she started chewing him out, [hey this is a spook house, what did she expect] as she walked away the kid went yeesss and did this arm down swing that showed he was pretty proud of himself. just for a second i was concerned i was going to have to talk to her, but then just had to chuckle. he bragged about that to everyone.


----------



## rnrkid

Some people just have no "spirit". Get it...spirit...I'll move that to the humer section!


----------



## hallorenescene

i think we scared the spirit right out of them. lol 
are you telling me that is you made up? you were lazy. that is a cool costume. mask i take it? so show a picture of you looking unlazy. maybe show it in the members photos. put a bigger one of the dog too. i would like that in my members album i have. thanks


----------



## rnrkid

Yes it's just a mask. I bought on clearance, with my employee discount at the time, for about $25 bucks. The hat was $3, the glasses $4. The suit I wore to my brothers wedding. You can't see in the pic but I have cartoon (four finger) gloves and clown shoes. 
I'll try and find my zombie pics. I hid in the garden with my fog controler taped to my back so when I leaned slightly it would activate. They thought I was a prop...until...


----------



## hallorenescene

that is so cool and so fun sounding. i love the gloves. where do you work that you are so lucky to get costumes like that? yeah, i would like to see your zombie pictures. and can you post a bigger one of you in the dog costume, how about with the gloves. i have never heard of anyone doing the fog controller taped to the back. did that work good?


----------



## deveds2

You might be a home haunter if...

...you walk into "ILLUMINATIONS" in the mall to lift your spirits.
...you really are afraid of the dark.
...skulls are considered "home decor".
...christmas lights are also used for christmas.
...you disect motorized toys before you even lay your hands on them.
...every vacant building you see "has potential".
...the smell of black plastic sends you down memory lane.
...you bargan shop pool noodles.
...Dollar Tree always has something you _need_.


----------



## deveds2

By the way... all of those apply to me. LOL


----------



## rnrkid

hallorenescene said:


> where do you work that you are so lucky to get costumes like that? yeah, i would like to see your zombie pictures. and can you post a bigger one of you in the dog costume, how about with the gloves. i have never heard of anyone doing the fog controller taped to the back. did that work good?


I used to be a manager at The Big Party. I ran the Halloween section every year(as if they could stop me). I'm trying to find the Zombie pictures. We're doing renovations and the place is kind of a mess. I'm not sure what dog costume you're referring to. I may have mis-type something with my sausage fingers. The controller worked great! I could gently lean back and hit the button and no one picked up on it...until I charged after them.


----------



## dionicia

You might be a home haunter if all you can talk about is Halloween being on a Friday this year.


YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

i have worked at target and walmart, by the end of the night the halloween section would be a mess to zone. everyone would groan if that was their area to pick up, i was in the clothing department but as soon as my area was picked up i would hike it over to the halloween section to help. like i could get sick of looking at what i might could get after halloween. 
can't wait to see the zombie pictures. the dog picture is your avatar. the controler might be an idea for this year. i am doing a magical theme. they could hit the fogger and disappear in a puff of smoke [or fog]. that must have been a dream job as manager. 
wow! halloween is on a friday this year! i had it in my mind it was a thurs. that is great. you just made for a great 136 days [or close] left till halloween
yipee ki yi aye
deved, it's okay you're afraid of the dark. you will grow up big and strong one day and it won't bother you anymore. lol


----------



## Handy_Haunter

YMBAHHI...

Your startled by your own props late at night, and that makes you smile. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## scream1973

Oh I love that one.. I have been startled by my props many a time.. lol


----------



## guitarist155

when you get exited when you find a bag of 100 plastic eyes on ebay


----------



## Deathtouch

When your toliet paper is triple layered with pretty pumpkins on it. Lets see the cute bear use that.


----------



## Malenkia

Your mom keeps buying pieces of things at auctions that no one else will bid on cause she knows you'll find some use for it in your yard


----------



## hallorenescene

way to go mom!


----------



## hallorenescene

*creeped out*



Handy_Haunter said:


> YMBAHHI...
> 
> Your startled by your own props late at night, and that makes you smile.
> 
> -handy_haunter


i haven't been creeped out by any paticular props as much as i get a little scared in the late night working in the haunt.


----------



## Dark lord

you have added to this to make it the longest current running thread on Halloween forum !!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

When you go to the blood bank not to give but to make a withdrawal


----------



## hallorenescene

yikes, you had better visit the accident post and tell all about it


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*They Can Tell...*

..as you are effecting a limp, walking down a dark street on Halloween, covered completely in costume...that it's YOU!
"Hi Jim!"
("GGRRR!!") Yup!


----------



## Skullie

You might be a halloween haunter if you look at this as a God sent then a real problem. "More decoration". Right at my workrooms door front.
http://i29http://i299.photobucket.c...ucket.com/albums/mm308/skullie_2008/2pic1.jpg


----------



## dionicia

I couldn't get the pictures to load.


----------



## hallorenescene

i couldn't get the -pictures to load either


----------



## Skullie

Skullie said:


> You might be a halloween haunter if you look at this as a God sent then a real problem. "More decoration". Right at my workrooms door front.
> http://i29http://i299.photobucket.c...ucket.com/albums/mm308/skullie_2008/2pic1.jpg


Sorry Guys, Since the Micro Blast came over my internet has gone crazy. I am up and running again.
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm308/skullie_2008/2pic1.jpg

It fell right in front of my work room.


----------



## halloweenbarb

you might be a halloween haunter if... you have more than 40 extention cords.


----------



## guitarist155

halloweenbarb said:


> you might be a halloween haunter if... you have more than 40 extention cords.


what if you just really like extension cords?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

My Spookmobile car has bright paint on it but over the last few years most paint has turned to a product that does not weather well at all, no matter the brand, oil or latex, it fades within a month or three.
I was thinking about buying some of those bright pink, orange, neon green cords and running them all over the outside of the car for decoration!
My favorite cords are the ones with the power indicator led on the tip. They save so much aggrivation.


----------



## halloweenbarb

dont think i've seen any of those.

you might be a home haunter if
after to go to bed at night and halloween pops into your head, and dam.. you know your gonna be awake all night!


----------



## Handy_Haunter

YMBAHHI...

... you can't wait to get off of work so you can go home and work on your most current project. 

... you pass up on going to a movie to put another layer of latex on a bucky.

... the chit chat at the water cooler centers around what your doing for this year's Halloween party.

-handy_haunter


----------



## halloweenbarb

you might be a home haunter if you won't even look at a new house cause it dosen't have a garage for your halloween stuff.
( I used to not look at a house if it didn t have a dining room, let em eat standing up, we need our storage space!)


----------



## pumpkinmass

You go shopping for clothes....but not for yourself, it's for the corpses and props.


----------



## hallorenescene

so true pumpkinmass, so true


----------



## dionicia

guitarist155 said:


> what if you just really like extension cords?


Kinda goes hand in hand doesn't it?


----------



## Elza

If you can never be satiated and have to do odd things like:

Collect Halloween pictures & images
Make your own Halloween images in photoshop
build scrapbooks
design invitations you will use 2, 3, and 4 years from now.
Inventory and Catalog all you Halloween props and supplies
Start your to do list by building it in Microsoft Access and set tracking and cross referencing.
Make all your plans on grid paper with the actual sizes scaled down for accuracy


----------



## dionicia

Whoa! You win.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

YMBAHHI you have a 20 foot bridge with skulls, a 20 ft spider web with victims, and a stockade in your back yard and its almost July 4th


----------



## dionicia

What! No pictures? You can't leave us hanging with news that good.


----------



## CMGhost

YMBAHHI you're already planning props for 2009

You think there is not enough time left for 2008 setup


----------



## k.dacalio

_ok, im guilty of this. 

if you have skulls, skeletons, and blood laying all over your house 24/7.

guilty of my own too. hah_



cailenb1 said:


> Your cell phone has the theme song to Halloween
> all year long.
> 
> There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Dark lord

1- when you believe that dumpster diving for prop supplies should be the next Olympic sport added
2- you started your own forum for halloween prop dumpster diving
3- you post "missing,have you seen this" ads on milk cartons for discountinued halloween props that you can't find thru online halloween supply co. or on EBay........
4- your posting here instead of dumpster diving for those missing items you need to finish your prop project.....


----------



## halloweenbarb

you might be a home haunter if you keep your dried up ickie gel blood ,cause you think it looks better than new and can probably use it someplace elce.


----------



## partsman

you might be a home haunter if the kids on the school bus call your house "The scary house,"
and your teen age daughter can't get a date because the boys are afraid they'll end up in your next display!
These are both the current state of things at my house.



Or you have a pile of assorted eyeballs that you bought from ebay rolling around on your desk(very cool investment!)


----------



## halloweenbarb

*you might be a home haunter if*

1. you know what H.H., M.M. , JOL, and ToT's means.
2. you can t wait to take your christmas stuff down cause you wanna put your halloween stuff back up.
3. half your christmas decorations are halloween themed.


----------



## haverghast asylum

You might be a home haunter if kids hold hands and run past you house in July. This just happened to me last night.


----------



## NOT SO SUNNY LANE

You only go thru the Christmas decoration isle so you can find stuff to mutilate for your next Halloween display.

You get weird looks at work because you're listening to Midnight Syndicate in your office....and it's July!


----------



## Buggula

You may be a home haunter when you think Halloween in July is a fabulous idea!


----------



## theVanyr

you become excited at the smell of sweat and latex (not sure about that one... might just be me)

you already know where all the underground utility lines in your yard are

discovering a pile of lumber left out for two years makes your spouse jealous

for all of the people looking, for all of the props looming - no one ever sees - you

you spend as much on scaring other peoples children as you do clothing yours for back to school

you debate not buying new clothing for your children "just this year" so as to get that really great prop

your spouse thinks your "cute" - everyone else runs screaming

your father in law loves your workbench

your mother in law thinks your nutters

youve met at least one neighbor, for the first time, on halloween night - because "no one should be screaming that much" and they had to see it for themselves.

orange and black are perfectly acceptable wedding colors


----------



## Tish

I love this thread!

YMBAHHI... 
you get excited because your nephew finally got a job...at the Spirit store!

you do work on your house and time everything to be done before or after October but not during October

Both of these apply to me.


----------



## halloweenbarb

you might be a home haunter if, you can t sleep at night cause you've begun thinking about a new prop and how to build it.


----------



## maleficent

YMBAHH if you dream that the Martha Stewart Halloween magazine has come out and you go to the store the next day to check.


----------



## onemorebeerman

The kids play in the pool while you make a stockade from old deck lumber.


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI you plan a Make and Take so you have an excuse to build cool props.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin

If you start introducing jack-o-lanterns as members of your family!


----------



## dariusobells

You over hear your children at the door saying "You'll have to come over to the garage, Dad is making a corpse...." (this happened about two hours ago)


----------



## halloweendarkangel

*You keep the cobwebs up that are from real spiders living in your house *


----------



## Scoop

you may be a home haunter if you ask Dad to boil the remains of the Gift the cat brought home so you can have a friend....oh a prop as you some call it.


----------



## Attain

You have an attic full of decorations but none of them are for Christmas.


----------



## maleficent

YMBAHHI you over sleep cuz your busy reading forum posts about props in your dreams.


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI while at work you casually mention, "I need to pick up a severed head on the way home". (I did that on Wednesday).


----------



## rnrkid

You consider a prop and the box it came in buy one, get one free.


----------



## Madame Turlock

You search through every pruned tree branch to find just the perfect spooky tree that might be lurking...OMG there it is at last.


----------



## Madame Turlock

You believe Halloween is the perfect "trash to treasure" experience!


----------



## magicmatt

You want dead grass on your lawn. 'Who needs a sprinkler, the lawn will look for halloween without it!'


----------



## partsman

YMBAHHI...
You think that the local transfer station is the perfect place to find parts for props,  and the guy that works there puts motors and gears in a box with your name on it.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

*Chuckles*

lol very funny thread, after reading this I'd say there's a lot of council houses in the nearest city that become very fashionable on Halloween night as most of them have dead grass an boarded up windows


----------



## TheGothicPrincess

i have gone to flower shops and asked them for their dead flowers to put in my yard haunt, now that should make me a home haunter.


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI you go to the home improvement store to get sheets of wood cut and they ask you what it's for and you lie and say cabinets for fear of strange looks if you tell them it's for a coffin.


----------



## hallorenescene

goth, that deffinatly makes you a haunter and i like the idea


----------



## halloweenbarb

you might be a home haunter if.. you think halloween comes quicker every year!


----------



## Attain

... you are freaking out right now that there are only 3 days left, it's raining, and your paint won't dry.


----------



## guitarist155

if you think the FBI is watching you because of the odd parts your buying


----------



## halloweendarkangel

*YMBAHHI you spend more time with the monsters you create other then your own family, *


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI you have to buy another storage shed for your Halloween Props because the other shed is full. 

Also, you have a slab of concrete poured just to have some place to store your Cemetery Pillars during the off season (you should have seen the look on the guys face when I told him what the slab was for).


----------



## crs1

you drive around your town on trash night looking for things to use as props


----------



## Buggula

Your already planning the decorations for 2009!


----------



## datura

...in october, your jobmates all talk behind your back but are too scared to tell you anything about your way of preparing halloween, in case it turned out they were right and you were a maniac !!!!!!


----------



## Deathtouch

If your porch collapes and damages more than 5 props.


----------



## Deathtouch

during the Halloween season your beagle is lovenly called Gloria Van Rippenstein.


----------



## Deathtouch

Once every year your neighbors report to the police that their car’s wiper motors were stolen.


----------



## dionicia

Deathtouch said:


> If your porch collapes and damages more than 5 props.


Oh the humanity!


----------



## Deathtouch

Your kids can fart out the Munster's theme.


----------



## Deathtouch

You had kids with different fathers just so you could name your kids, Michael myers, Freddy Frugger, and clive Barker.

Your garage screams when ever the door opens.


----------



## Deathtouch

dionicia said:


> Oh the humanity!


Not your props. Someone elses. LOL


----------



## PHD

BlackRose said:


> You know what dumpster diving is and love to do it on the weekends!
> 
> BlackRose
> 
> "Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


I'm with Black Rose on this one. I confess!


----------



## HomeyDaClown

Oh yeah, that's the Christmas tree, but have you seen the graveyard out back?


----------



## darkpenguincowboy

if you end up knowing more about servos and actuators than your technology professor, having never actually constructed a circut yourself, just read a post or two about 3-axis skulls.


----------



## partsman

halloweendarkangel said:


> *YMBAHHI you spend more time with the monsters you create other then your own family, *


 Guilty!!


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane

You might be a home haunter if..
You and your hubby high five each other as you're reading these because they apply to you.

BTW...my first thought when I saw we had completely lost one of our trees to the worst ice storm in Arkansas history was OH CRAP...now there's going to be too much light in my yard this halloween. So now I'm trying to think of ways to use the stump that's left.


----------



## Attain

Assuming the stump is large, you can build a false tree on top of it and use it to scare the TOTs. Maybe someone can hide inside it?


----------



## dariusobells

If you keep your dogs old bones because they have that "perfect aged and distressed look"


----------



## Big Nick

You tell your friends how many days it is till halloween in January.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

While having no electricity due to the icestorm in KY you start Drawing your yard out to design what you are going to do in October...


Very sad I have a problem...


----------



## Attain

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> While having no electricity due to the icestorm in KY you start Drawing your yard out to design what you are going to do in October...
> 
> 
> Very sad I have a problem...


That's not a problem!


----------



## Deathtouch

Your tax refund automatically gets sent to Halloween suppliers.


----------



## [email protected]

You tell the realtor that your looking for a large front yard,and you'll pay a premium if the house looks really creepy and has a large storeroom; and by the way how many TOT's are in the area?


----------



## [email protected]

You look forward to going shopping on Nov 1.


----------



## [email protected]

The cops have a file on you, because the photo dept at walmart reported you, becuase any film you bring in has just photos of graveyards on it.


----------



## [email protected]

When someone says they have a few skeltons in there closet you ask if you can see them.


----------



## Scatterbrains

You look at the pile of Halloween stuff you have in your garage and figure no sense putting it away now, since I'll need it soon.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

you have a hearse in your driveway and your not a mortian


----------



## maleficent

You have more skeletons than the local cemetary.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin

If the local funeral home mistakes your "fake cementary" for a real one and
burys someone in it!


----------



## lonerogue2

If, during Christmas time, you come up with creative ways to corpse your neighbors plastic light up Santa


----------



## hallorenescene

oohhh, you wish your neighbor corpsed your light up santa.


----------



## The_Caretaker

.. you see ahouse under construction coated in pink foam sheets and you start determining how many props you can make with all that foam!


----------



## Dark lord

If you have gone thru these entire "you might be a home haunter if...."posts looking to post an original comment ....... like this... 
However i think we have all covered all bases !


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

The_Caretaker said:


> .. you see ahouse under construction coated in pink foam sheets and you start determining how many props you can make with all that foam!


Ha I do that all the time. That and when I see anything with a motor I wonder what I could run with it. HA hilarious!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

...if you decorate your home to actually make it look worse.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*haunter*

...if you think cobwebs are a GOOD thing!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

...if you think everything looks great under red or blue spotlights, or a blacklight.


----------



## Calloween

...if your normal neighborhood patroling officer doesn't arrest you for having
hanging bucky corpses in your garage.


----------



## chubacabra

...if your neighbor see you carrying in a box wrapped in a blanket and asks if its a coffin. 

And it is


----------



## Deathtouch

You know you are a haunter when people ring your door bell to find a 3 axis talking skull welcoming them to your home.


----------



## matthewemrich

there's a chaotic storage room in your house 364 days a year


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

you might be a home haunter....
if your wife finds you on the internet at 3 am and askes are you looking at porn and you say no prop building ideas on the halloweenforum website.


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI a big roll of house wrap falls on your face, but you stop to make sure no props are broken (happened to me today).


----------



## [email protected]

naberhoodhaunts said:


> you might be a home haunter....
> if your wife finds you on the internet at 3 am and askes are you looking at porn and you say no prop building ideas on the halloweenforum website.


I heard that one often!
If you read the building permits section and map out your route to go by there with your pick-up truck.


----------



## Hauntcast

When a bike pump improvised pneumatic cylinder shoots through a TOTs head in your driveway on Oct 31, Yikes!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

djchrisbaker said:


> When a bike pump improvised pneumatic cylinder shoots through a TOTs head in your driveway on Oct 31, Yikes!!!


That might make a pretty cool prop....


----------



## hallorenescene

i think you guys are scary


----------



## TheGothicPrincess

People get scared at your house and it is only April.


True story, my friends came over and in the bathroom there was a latex arm in the tub, where I had been washing the dirt off it, before boxing it up with some of the Halloween stuff. 
She goes in and screams, then comes out laughing holding the arm, and says I know you are into halloween, but geez in April.


----------



## hallorenescene

Princess, that is to funny. love it. lol


----------



## MLuther

You know your a home haunter if your as cheap as spam.


----------



## kprimm

If you have no cash and spend what little income tax money you have building props instead of buying food


----------



## Calloween

TheGothicPrincess said:


> People get scared at your house and it is only April.
> 
> 
> True story, my friends came over and in the bathroom there was a latex arm in the tub, where I had been washing the dirt off it, before boxing it up with some of the Halloween stuff.
> She goes in and screams, then comes out laughing holding the arm, and says I know you are into halloween, but geez in April.


Ha this happened to me in febuary when I was wirking on 
my clown prop. I had it on motion sensor and it went off at 1 in the
mourning while having a sleepover.


----------



## MLuther

[email protected]


----------



## ruggerz

you watch peoples faces when you drive down the road with a coffin with a skeleton on the back seat....


----------



## slightlymad

You get divorced and the biggest argument is not about the kids but who gets what prop and which house from the dept 56 village.


----------



## Son-of-Thing

Your favorite thing about 'All Saints' Day' is the little bits of spilled candy on the driveway, starting right where the "tree-shaker" gag is, and trailing all the way back to the street... _Heh-heh..._


----------



## Pumpkin King

You might be a home haunter if your wife tells you in November "If you don't put away that FCG right now and come carve this bird..."


----------



## Dwnocturnal

you just read all 51 pages of these....twice... (seriously, it took me half of my work shift)


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy

You might be a home haunter if....you have a hearse and it's sitting on blocks.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Sounds more like a ******* Home Haunter


----------



## Baron Samedi

...if your favourite aftershave is reminiscent of woodstain, with undertones of epoxy resin.


----------



## Stitches

You might be a home haunter if you have bloody clothes on the line to dry and your neighbors don't even ask.

Sounds like something I'd try. Oh wait... I do! lol


----------



## alucard

If you have ever just made up a story to tell the clerk at the local hardware store because you are tired of the weird looks and/or explaining your need for chicken wire, pvc pipe, and resin!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

...if you *covet *your neighbor's pink foam.

...if you have ever tried to calculate how many skull pavers you can get per 50 lb. sack of quicrete.

...if you have ever bought several used back massagers, on the same day, from different sources.

...if you've wondered whether you can make the Axworthy go all the way around your house.

...if you see a helmet, a backpack, some PVC, and a camera tripod and automatically think *STALK AROUND!*


----------



## Warrant2000

...you look at an automatic can opener and think, "I can _use_ that..."


----------



## Buggula

....you check the calendar and think, "Yes! Only 85 day till Autumn!"


----------



## Buzzard

...If your pumpkin patch is starting to invade your neighbor's garden, but he's too scared to do anything about it.


----------



## ruggerz

...if you enjoy having nightmares...


Ruggerz


----------



## hallorenescene

rugs, that sounds tough. not me though, i hate scary dreams, especially the ones that come true


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane

The house next to you is up for sale and you have to fight the urge to do something weird to weed out the ones that might snub their nose at your yard haunt!


----------



## Nighttrain

Somehow your neighbors call the police the same time each year to complian


----------



## ruggerz

...you often have nightmares where you miss halloween.....

I hate these....


Ruggerz


----------



## GetScared

Marksin said:


> You buy things from the Homedepot,but you dont ever improve your home.
> 
> Haunted Display


I like this one!


----------



## UknowMyname

...the lady in the drive-thru at jack in the box asks why there's a giant paper mache tree taking up your entire car


----------



## Pumpkin King

You might be a home haunter if you spent all of your money as a thirteen year old on black plastic and particle boad and masks...


----------



## Madame Turlock

You redesign your landscaping to facilitate Halloween displays


----------



## Pumpkin King

You might be a home haunter if you scare the crud out people 24/7.


----------



## guitarist155

you might be a home haunter if.... the FBI has you on a watch list for continuously purchasing a lot of odd electronic parts on ebay.


----------



## Deathtouch

signals3_t5 said:


> Hi This is veryy good site
> 
> I really like it....... Very much
> 
> Get More details


I am thinking this is spam! Isn't it too early in the day for spam?


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Yeah, I let Larry know, and he *BANNED *them.


----------



## Haunted Ship

Your co-workers look at you like your insane for not only talking about halloween in July but to work on Halloween projects too you've become not right in the head to them. . .(yet you can always find the one's who like it cause they ask you how's it going and actually want to know what your doing)


----------



## Pumpkin King

You might be a home haunter if your religious neibors ask what the gory prop is doing in your front yard in July.


----------



## divinedragon7

-	You have printed out this thread and are now using it as a life’s goal list (so much to do still)
-	Thinking of a giant panda in a grim reaper costume gives you that warm fuzzy feeling
-	People have just given up telling you to clean up your prop mess
-	People are afraid to vandalize your house on Halloween because some of those props might not be props
-	One of your life’s goals is to make a prop so large it can be seen from miles away
-	And one that will interfere with local air traffic
-	When everyone on the street, none of whom have ever decorated for Halloween before decide to and ask you for some props. And you have more than enough to do the whole street.
-	When you decorate your neighbor’s yard without them asking, or knowing before hand
-	Your yard has accidently been featured on ghost hunters, twice
-	You’ve ever considered abandoning coffins around town just to see what people would do
-	You are constantly thinking about how small your younger brothers’ friends can be bent to fit into various props that need a more lifelike taste.
-	You have ever made a vacuum explode (that one scared me)
-	You worry that when you die you’ll be mistaken for one of your props
-	You’ve had to make a police report about missing bodies in May
-	You can smell Halloween coming
-	There are more human parts in your garden then plants, in June 
-	If you have ever dreamt of a hundred skeletons in armor invading every yard on your street
-	If even the FBI is afraid to go near your house on Halloween despite all the complaints of ‘strange things’
-	You take ceramics in school just so you have more time to make clay props (that’s what I’m doing this fall)
-	While reading this thread you laughed so much that people near you have moved to a greater distance


----------



## absintheminded

It's January and you cannot wait to try out your 'new' Halloween display already...
(And by the way, my main ring tone is the Exorcist..thank you very much)
LOL


----------



## Skulkin

You decide to take your house plants down from a plant shelf that's 7 feet tall and while you're digging in the dirt you get startled by a cut-off purple finger with bone showing!


----------



## hallorenescene

*ghost hunters*



divinedragon7 said:


> -
> -	-	Your yard has accidently been featured on ghost hunters, twice
> -


are you serious, your house has been featured on ghost hunters twice? which season, episode, and title. i have all the ghost hunters dvds.


----------



## divinedragon7

sadlt it has not, but one can hope  its one of my many new goals


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowlord went to the movies, he lives in the same town where the ghost hunters are headquartered, brian was there and he scored a picture of himself standing with brian.


----------



## divinedragon7

sweet. from them i have gotten the idea for more then one prop


----------



## spookyone

you let the spider webs build up over the years


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI you have a 7 foot prop in your Kitchen and no one says anything about it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

You might be a home haunter if you are at work with a small dab of Great stuff on the collar of your shirt, and do not work in the construction industry.


----------



## divinedragon7

You might be a home haunter if your home is more props than properly used building materal.


----------



## Kammo

You might be a home haunter if:

You go through your kids electronic toys looking for things to make props out of.

You are working on Halloween props and your friends tell you Halloween is 6 months away, and your only response is "I KNOW, IM RUNNING OUT OF TIME!!!"

Your yard is getting more attention than the local amusement park.

Your 5 year old daughter tells the big local haunted houses to come to her house for Halloween if they want to see something REALLY scary.

Your kids are fighting over who gets the flying crank ghost in there room this year. (had to make another one so both rooms have one and they stop fighting)

Your kids want to take your Halloween props to school for show and tell, and they can take a different prop every week for the whole year. (and you got 4 kids)

The cops block off your street on Halloween to all cars to avoid a traffic jam or accidents. (Pedestrians only) (and your house is the only haunted house on the block).

I can think of many more but Im sure you guys have other things you could be doing right now LOL.... and im running out of time, only 57 days left!!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

.... if you stay up all night reading Halloween forum! (and every greeting you offer to friends, family and total strangers is ... _BOO!_)


----------



## dionicia

You are jealous of Kammo because he can get cops to stop traffic for his haunt.


----------



## NOWHINING

I um have thriller for a ring tone. I really do use it all year long... boy arent i sad?

you keep the house looking scary if you dont paint it


----------



## Kammo

ROFLMAO.. dionicia


----------



## keeperoflostsouls

You might be a home haunter if you consider buying a hearse just so it add's some authenticity to your haunt, then drive it around all year. And your not a mortician.


----------



## Madame Turlock

You might be a home haunter if you collect dead spiders year round. Not that I would do that because my hubby squishes them when I get all freaked out by them. The squished ones just don't make good decorations.


----------



## Buggula

Madame Turlock said:


> You might be a home haunter if you collect dead spiders year round. Not that I would do that because my hubby squishes them when I get all freaked out by them. The squished ones just don't make good decorations.


I like that one.


----------



## Gate Keeper

You might be a home haunter if your attic scared the electrition when he went up to do the rewiring and we forgot about all the corpsed bodies and bags of human remains stored up there. And just a coffin or two ..............Ooppps


----------



## Madame Turlock

You might be a home haunter if you decide now is the time to start letting the dust collect in the house to give your decorating that "authentic" look. (I wonder if Martha Stewart does that!)


----------



## obcessedwithit

So true, I have starting letting the cobwebs in my party barn build up and grow, and my friend killed a spider I was letting live in the bathroom, I was so upset LOL.......I told him that was one of my props


----------



## Madame Turlock

Obcessedwit said:


> and my friend killed a spider I was letting live in the bathroom, I was so upset LOL.......I told him that was one of my props


What's this? You don't have your own pet tarantula yet?


----------



## zleviticus

1. you don't have video of your kids opening their holiday present but you DO have video of them trick or treating

2. Your yearly professional family photo consists of your family in their halloween costumes. 

3. You buy your kids toys knowing that when they are bored with them you can use them in your props. 

I am proud to say i am guilty of all three.


----------



## zleviticus

Madame Turlock said:


> You might be a home haunter if you decide now is the time to start letting the dust collect in the house to give your decorating that "authentic" look. (I wonder if Martha Stewart does that!)


If this is true then my wife is ALREADY and expert haunter. HA!


----------



## mr.creepy

Madame Turlock said:


> You might be a home haunter if you decide now is the time to start letting the dust collect in the house to give your decorating that "authentic" look. (I wonder if Martha Stewart does that!)


hahhahahhahhahhaa thought i was the only one!!!!


----------



## Attain

...you are doing the math and, even without the cost of time, it costs more to make it yourself than to buy the cheap one at Kmart.


----------



## Gate Keeper

Martha Stewart has people to clean up the dust so she probably has people to come in and create the dust. 
But if she sticks around long enough she will be the dust!
But if you want dust the quick easy way find a way to reverse your air flow on your shop vac and just blow the dust back out.
Or just take a can of baby powder color it gray and dust the room.


----------



## make them scream

Your wife threatens to divorce you six times a day From sep 1 through oct 31


----------



## make them scream

you get excited when kids come in your yard and leave covered in piss


----------



## savagehaunter

when your wordrobe is all black and nothing but black.


----------



## Kammo

> you get excited when kids come in your yard and leave covered in piss


roflmao!!!!!!! Yeah baby, yeah!


----------



## Calloween

Gate Keeper said:


> You might be a home haunter if your attic scared the electrition when he went up to do the rewiring and we forgot about all the corpsed bodies and bags of human remains stored up there. And just a coffin or two ..............Ooppps


Happened when my sister had a sleepover and they came into my room.


----------



## Kimber53711

You have sent out Christmas cards with a picture of your family and one of your favorite props decked out with a Santa hat. Guilty!


----------



## divinedragon7

when you're moving and the first thing you ask your agent is how many TOT's are normally in the area


----------



## LachOween

When at midnight Sunday night in August, you have to explain to the ER Doc that you were working on a Halloween prop when the utility blade slipped. You go home with staples in your arm. (me a little over a month ago, LOL)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

When, while searching for a new home, your first question in determining what houses to look at is "Does the neighborhood get many trick-or-treaters?" 
(That is how we ended up where we are now!)


----------



## Gate Keeper

*What we do to our mates*



HallowSusieBoo said:


> When, while searching for a new home, your first question in determining what houses to look at is "Does the neighborhood get many trick-or-treaters?"
> (That is how we ended up where we are now!)


When I was married my first project was making a old woman on her death bed. I paid great attention to detail trying to recale how it was done back in the day. Time was slipping away and soon found it was time to make dinner.
When my husband got home he went upstairs to the bed room and pulled the chain in the center of the room causing the old light to rock to and fro and all I heard was a scream and a "get this thing out of here!"
Years later when I sadly went through a divorce some of my twisted but loving friends teased and asked could that have had anything to do with the end of the realtionship? If one mate does not share the love of the holiday in the same way you could be in for trouble.


----------



## ckoshka

You wake up panicked from a nightmare that it was halloween and TOTers are at the door and you forgot to set up your decorations... And it is only May.

(I can not tell you how many times over the past couple years I have had this dream)


----------



## Drayvan

You secretly hide your glance as you drive past others peoples garbage on trash day.


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios

*You Might be a Home Haunter if.....*

Real Estate agents are _required_ to disclose your Halloween "eccentricities" to perspective buyers in your neighborhood before they can close the deal.


----------



## Evilpenny

you have people call and tell you where the best junk is laying out by the road.


----------



## Schaedel Collector

You bring home leftover dog and cat blood from work for a more realistic effect.


----------



## Son-of-Thing

May I just say, 

_"Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..." _

And besides, there's never any "leftover blood" around _here..._ 

_Heh..._


----------



## Schaedel Collector

Just one of the benefits of working at a veterinarian's office. And I will just use it on white cloth, I don't want to scrub real blood off the walls at home.


----------



## foggyfathoms

you might be a home haunter if.....theres more square footage in your pirateship display,than your house!


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI you put more attention to detail in your haunt decor than your house.


----------



## closet haunter

You might be a home haunter if :when your kid knocks an oscilating fan off the shelf and breaks one of the blades you dont get mad but excited for another moving head prop.


----------



## Gothic Klown

you might be a home haunter if u purposly put on a scream mask and call people just because your bored lol


----------



## hcm2009

LHALLOW said:


> you complain that you don't have enough money for the bills as your heading out to buy more props.
> 
> "Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


Thanks for the post


----------



## ladygrimm

You intentionally don't dust all year so you can create that "abandoned" look inside. Yes, it's just an excuse to not dust, but it works! Ditto for leaving the cobwebs up all year.


----------



## divinedragon7

You might be a home haunter if when you go to buy a new vheical your main questions aren't about mpg but how much prop materal you can fit in it.

You consider perspective careers baised on what you'll be able to take home at the end of the day for your props. 

When October comes around your carpet is more flour and paper then carpet.

when you can't sleep at night if you haven't done something to a prop.

When the people at home depot have stopped asking if you need any help and just watch you from a distance


----------



## Sahri21

You have more Halloween decorations than Christmas.


----------



## [email protected]

You tell the realtor that the front yard is big enough to hold 30 tombstones,three gravegrabbers,pirateship with crew and plugin's for two compressors and 20 spots.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

divinedragon7 said:


> when you can't sleep at night if you haven't done something to a prop.


You might be a home haunter if you can't sleep unless you do "something" to your props.


----------



## Yubney

ladygrimm said:


> You intentionally don't dust all year so you can create that "abandoned" look inside. Yes, it's just an excuse to not dust, but it works! Ditto for leaving the cobwebs up all year.


LOL I did that with everyone in the house "don't dust anything for a while". 

Also don't mow or collecting my leaves even when they blow in through the door.


----------



## RandalB

If you don't mow your grass after Sept 1st...

If you have extra outlets and Circuits built into the outside of the house...

If you can't park your car in the garage because of the "Creature Shop" 

RandalB


----------



## Gate Keeper

*Halloween*



Sahri21 said:


> You have more Halloween decorations than Christmas.


How did you know?

You might be a home haunter if you consider getting a shed built to hold the lawn mower so you can store props in the garage and your running out of room?


----------



## the big boo

*Home haunting*

You might be a home haunter if..... 
:You're kind of a white see-through color-even if you're not a ghost
:The only thing you can say at night is "boo".
:You want to move to the attic or basement because "it's more hauntable"
:You refuse to come into direct sunlight
:Your house is decorated for halloween year round
:You can walk through walls with ease
:Neighbors complain that your presence spooks their pets
:Your hands are always ice cold even when it's warm out
:It's a hobby of yours to go from room to room rattling chains
:When friends tell ghost stories you say "I did that once!"


----------



## Shadow Mistress

You know you're a home haunter.....when you walk into someone's house, see a random item and unconsciously think, "I could sooooo use that next year...."


----------



## the big boo

ruggerz said:


> ...you often have nightmares where you miss halloween.....
> 
> I hate these....
> 
> 
> Ruggerz



... That's weird. I get those too. I thought I was the only one. I get dreams where my mom or aunt wake me up and they say. "You slept all day and night and you asked us not to wake you up." On the dream topic though, I had one a few nights ago where I was back in my old house and it was haunted by a girl whose father had killed her in my old room. I knew I was dreaming and memorized the girl's name, but it was like the dad wouldn't let me wake up. I've had dreams before about this girl and I tried google-ing her name, but I haven't found anything.

Also, you might be a home haunter if you sleep upside down hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Speed Demon

.....if you hurt your back right before Halloween and as your dragging yourself back to the car after seeing the doctor, you realize you'll have to be a corpse this year 'cause this walk is perfect.


----------



## maleficent

...if your son and his friend set you up with a play date with the friend's mom to decorate for Halloween.


----------



## esotericobserver

... if you have 42 bins of Halloween stuff but are considering downsizing your three Christmas bins in order to make room for more Halloween bins.


----------



## Mitch Monster

Speaking from experience...

You might be a home haunter if you walk into Home Depot on Oct. 29th and the door greeter addresses you by your first name and says, "Isn't this your fourth time in here today?"


----------



## Mitch Monster

Speaking from experience...

You might be a home haunter if you've ever Gorilla Glued your socks to your bare feet at 9:30 in the morning.

- Yes, it really happened
- Yes, Gorilla Glue DOES take about 4 hours to set up
- Yes, I should have been wearing shoes
- No, it wasn't particularly pleasant


----------



## Pumpkin King

You might be a home haunter if you are told twice in one night that dragging a shoves on concrete is more annoing than it is scary.


----------



## doto

you tell your 2 year old ... monsters do live under the bed. Please leave him alone there's no room left in the shed.


----------



## the big boo

*home haunter*

You might be a home haunter if....... 
:Your hair is all matted and tangled and when someone tells you to brush/comb it you say "I can't. It's part of next year's costume."
:You don't clear spider webs away for their "hauntability" possibilties.
:If your cds could be played backwards, they'd play haunted house sounds.


"The Big Boo, and an official self-proclaimed home haunter! You guys know me! You guys understand me! I love you guys! Ha!"


----------



## tekcor1

naberhoodhaunts said:


> you might be a home haunter....
> if your wife finds you on the internet at 3 am and askes are you looking at porn and you say no prop building ideas on the halloweenforum website.


Your wife WISHES you were looking at porn on the Internet at 3 am instead of HF.com...


----------



## Buggula

tekcor1 said:


> your wife wishes you were looking at porn on the internet at 3 am instead of hf.com...



bwahahaha!


----------



## pmpknqueen

Marksin said:


> If you have to go on depression medication on november first of every year.
> 
> Haunted Display


LOL (that would be me haha)


----------



## pmpknqueen

...you have a cd made up of halloween songs and creepy haunted noises for your trick or treaters, yet you listen to it in your car anyway (even not during october)

that would be me btw haha


----------



## BlueFrog

... you plan your corpse bride's wedding with more attention to detail than your own. 

... no matter what the situation, you find yourself irresistably drawn to the color orange.


----------



## HalloweenRocks3

I don't have time to read through all pages, but mine is:

If you start planning for next year's Halloween on November 1st.

Doto - HAHAHA! Priceless.


----------



## dionicia

YMBAHHI you find that real spiders have webbed some of your props saving you the trouble.


----------



## Deathtouch

Your dog has to sleep in your crypt.


----------



## dionicia

Your more upset that the wind destroyed your Mausoleum than the awning over your pergola. 

Man, I was so miffed.


----------



## Greg36567

Your fuses blow every 5 seconds


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

If you scare your mailman...with your "haunted" mail box.
(It just moves a little bit..just enough though!)


----------



## Deathtouch

You can fart-out the whole Munsters theme.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Your 4 year old laughs about "scaring little kids and watching them run down the driveway"


----------



## hallorenescene

garden, that's a riot. love it


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I would think the Addams Family Theme would be easier to fart out.


----------



## Dark lord

HalloweenRocks3 said:


> I don't have time to read through all pages, but mine is:
> 
> If you start planning for next year's Halloween on November 1st.
> 
> Doto - HAHAHA! Priceless.


You mean you don't.......... LoL


----------



## nickanap

Whenever a family member throws something away, you stop them and ask yourself " Could I use this?"


----------



## october31

if your ringtone is the x-files theme


----------



## LachOween

If your sexy bedroom music includes creepy organ with tolling bells and howling wolves in the background


----------



## MarkOf13

Gate Keeper said:


> How did you know?
> 
> You might be a home haunter if you consider getting a shed built to hold the lawn mower so you can store props in the garage and your running out of room?


I just got my shed delivered yesterday!!!  I plan on moving the lawnmower and other yard stuff. You know, all the things that are in the way.

This would never have happened if I didn't find this site.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*You mite be*

A haunter when you answer your phone and they called to hear your spooky message, so you hang up and let the machine pick-up.
A haunter when you discover phone solicitors are calling one another and telling them to call you to hear your spooky message.
(A woman selling Gazebos over the phone called her ex-husband who also sells something over the phone to have him listen to my message)
I change the message almost everyday.
1-815-244-4746- Ravens Grin Inn-Mount Carroll, Ill.


----------



## thequeenofhalloween

*If you..*

Profile every single person you meet and envision them in a costume based on their looks and personality. :O


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*WOW! Where do you live "Queen"?*

Not nearly everyone around here has a personality! Short supply, I guess?


----------



## thequeenofhalloween

Hi Gym. I live in Tulsa Oklahoma right now. I just moved here from Ottawa Canada but the profiling thing I do anywhere and everywhere, and with buildings as well.
So I guess most of the personality-less folks in your area are "zombies" than! 
There I mass profiled. ;P


----------



## Halloween 2012

you pulled a rickety old wicker rocking chair from someones trash on the way home from work because you can make a prop out of it.


----------



## dionicia

Halloween2012 said:


> you pulled a rickety old wicker rocking chair from someones trash on the way home from work because you can make a prop out of it.


Someone recognizes their rickety old wicker rocking chair as one of the props in you haunt.


----------



## Deathtouch

When the people with Christmas Displays decide to move out of your town.


----------



## Halstaff

Your out on a bike ride 30 miles from home and pass a 3 foot piece of rebar lying on the side of the road and really consider picking it up and carrying it home. I didn't but I thought about it.


----------



## BooBoo

the only thing that scares you is the ticking of a clock, the day before Halloween


----------



## dionicia

booboo said:


> the only thing that scares you is the ticking of a clock, the day before halloween


don't remind me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HauntoweeN

If you'r wife or husband is going to throw out a bunch of junk and you are saying "WAIT! I can make a prop out of that!"


----------



## RCIAG

You asked for THIS for Christmas & received it!

You buy glue by the gallons, have bags of the Washington Post stored away.

You annoy other people at other message boards by starting a Halloween thread in March.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh rc, saloms lot. i love the show. that mask is awesome


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*I Needed Some Foot wear.*

For my new gargoyle, there was a pair of knee length womans leather boots along the curb waiting to go to the city dump, I grabbed them, they looked real good on him, I displayed him at Mayfest and the donor of the boots (To the Girl Scout Rummage Sale) recognised them!
Oh, Oh.
Oh well they look better on him anyway!


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> oh rc, saloms lot. i love the show. that mask is awesome


Death Studios does great work, it looks even better in person. I have several of their masks & love every one of them. They're not cheap, but they're worth it. I've had them for several years. You can also get them for display or to wear. The display ones have no eyeholes & usually aren't cut to fit over a head.

I have a Nosferatu mask from them that got some mildew on it but that was my fault, though I thought it improved his look! But if kept in the right conditions, like not in the 150 degree attic or super-damp basement, they seem to last much longer than cheaper stuff.

That's another sign of a haunter, you don't want masks w/eyeholes & will spend $100 or more for a mask!


----------



## boogybaby

you kmow your a home haunter when......

you take out the trash on trash day and there isnt hardly anything to throw away.

" HEY! DONT THROW THAT OUT, I NEED THAT!........

plastic bottles = armatures
tin foil = base for paper mache'ing
newspaper = paper mache
boxes = books and armature base or templates etc.
empty cans = structures and bases and armatures
meat trays = meat trays for butchered body parts
bottles and jars = potion bottles and lab jars
old clothes and shoes = costumes
old socks = paint and stain rags
plastic bags = stuffing for paper mache'ing
aluminum cans = recycle for cash to help pay for more supplies lol

whats left, food scraps? ok ok thats garbage lol....unless you put most of that into a compost


----------



## broevil

Your boyfriend, hands you $500.00 and says "There is your Halloween budget, DON'T spend our food money on Halloween stuff!"
This was last night....I really want to go shopping....like NOW!!


----------



## Dark lord

You might be a home haunter if:
you check your Halloween forum PM's _before_ you check your emails......
you post & PM on Halloween forum _more_ than your reg email......
you abandoned your reg email to post & PM on Halloween forum only.......
you know how many days,hours,minutes & seconds it is before Halloween.........
you always remind people how many days,hours,minutes & seconds it to Halloween....
People ignore you because you remind them daily how many days,hours,minutes & seconds it to Halloween....
You take more pride in making props than getting what you were supposed to do around the house....
You forget a special occasion / appointment with your wife / GF, husband / BF because you were building prop's.....
Your still posting on this very old thread keeping it alive ( Like me )........


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*You Are A Home Haunter*

If HG-TV puts you on "Extreme Homes" show and what makes your home "extreme" are all of the Halloween decorations... outside AND inside.. and in the yard...and the house is open for tours every night of the year (going on 25 years now)
And they will only put you on the show when you prove to them that you actually live in the house!
The Ravens Grin was on their 3rd show, I believe.(way back when?)


----------



## hallorenescene

bro, $500.00? really? man, you can have a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dark lord, i want to add...you're home page is the halloween forum.


----------



## mystic manor

These may have been mentioned already, but are specific to my family.
You might be a home haunter if...
You own more foggers than TV's.
You name your props (Alfred, Mrs. Bates, Mr. Greenjeans)
The neighbor kids won't go in your basement, but your kids will.
The hall bathroom has only Halloween magazines and catalogs for your company's reading pleasure.
You give tours to friends and neighbors of what you're working on next Halloween (and they don't ask).
You've permanently made changes to your homes structure to accommodate a prop.
You and your spouse consider "date night" going to Spirit Halloween.
You've actually taken a personal day from work to work on a prop.
You don't have a deck on your house, but you own 9 foot tall cemetery pillars.
Your kids are already fighting over who gets which props when dad dies.
You've cleverly used a prop for purposes other than Halloween (church plays, April Fools Day, Valentines boxes, etc.).
You actually get annoyed if someone puts up their decorations before you.
You keep a notebook by your bedside if you happen to dream up a good idea.
You've actually "Googled" Frankensteins lab.
Your kids consider a coffin a good place for hide and seek.


----------



## mr.creepy

mystic manor said:


> These may have been mentioned already, but are specific to my family.
> You might be a home haunter if...
> You own more foggers than TV's.
> You name your props (Alfred, Mrs. Bates, Mr. Greenjeans)
> The neighbor kids won't go in your basement, but your kids will.
> The hall bathroom has only Halloween magazines and catalogs for your company's reading pleasure.
> You give tours to friends and neighbors of what you're working on next Halloween (and they don't ask).
> You've permanently made changes to your homes structure to accommodate a prop.
> You and your spouse consider "date night" going to Spirit Halloween.
> You've actually taken a personal day from work to work on a prop.
> You don't have a deck on your house, but you own 9 foot tall cemetery pillars.
> Your kids are already fighting over who gets which props when dad dies.
> You've cleverly used a prop for purposes other than Halloween (church plays, April Fools Day, Valentines boxes, etc.).
> You actually get annoyed if someone puts up their decorations before you.
> You keep a notebook by your bedside if you happen to dream up a good idea.
> You've actually "Googled" Frankensteins lab.
> Your kids consider a coffin a good place for hide and seek.


hahhahahahhahhaha love em!!!!! 5 of those apply too me!!!


----------



## Dark lord

hallorenescene said:


> dark lord, i want to add...you're home page is the halloween forum.


You mean it is _not_ your home page........ ?!?!  LoL


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*You might not believe....*

How I have "Altered" my house and I've only been at it now for 25 years.
I have also altered the what is now part of the house that used to be just the yard.
(Talking in "code") "Beep-beep! beep-!"
Of course my house was already a fantastic haunted house before I bought it, and some elderly citizens warned me not to buy it because... "It's Haunted!"
(I have receieved many wonderfull compliments on my special effects... I just wish I had done them, or even knew how to do them!)
"Vegas here I come!" then.
Ravens Grin Inn , Mount Carroll, Illinois.
OPEN right now, tonight for tours of the house.
OPEN almost every night now for 25 years.....


----------



## BlueFrog

... if your reaction to extensive flooding in your community is to search every garbage pile for potential props.


----------



## DarkManDustin

there's a scare in every room every room 365 days a year. If you see people kissing, you yedll them to get a tomb. you speak in Halloween puns all year. your first word as a baby wa BOO!


----------



## cherryred

If you have a grim reaper prop, a smoke machine a strobe light and about 13 skulls in your bedroom but no dresser drawers.


----------



## kingwood asylum

If you have an Oregan Trail in your backyard.


----------



## kingwood asylum

If your getting threatening letters from the POA about the use of temporary structures, or the about the unstructurally sound fence you have put up in your front yard.


----------



## Kustomnut

If you use your coffin prop as your every day coffee table because you have no were else to store it!


----------



## Terror Tom

You store your severed heads on the dresser in your bedroom.
You have 27 boxes of Halloween decorations and 2 for the "other" big holiday.
You want the next car you buy to be a hearse.
You spend weeks setting up your Halloween display, but you sorta just throw the Christmas lights on the house and are done in 15 minutes.
You receive skulls and gallons of black paint for Father's Day.
You've seriously considered changing your legal name to Gomez Addams or Herman Munster.
You've considered replacing the bed in your bedroom with a coffin...to have more space to store props.
You only take one vacation a year an it's the week of Halloween.
You're in your yard in March painting coffins, tombstones, and the weird looks from your neighbor only encourage to work faster.
The ringtone on your phone is from a famous horror movie.
Your CD collection is mostly spooky sounds and Halloween songs.
If you won the lottery, you would buy a place to have a professional haunt before you bought anything else.


----------



## CycloneJack

Your last will and testament mandates that you are to have a pneumatic cyclinder attached to your remains and be placed in a homemade toepincher coffin.


----------



## hallorenescene

CycloneJack said:


> Your last will and testament mandates that you are to have a pneumatic cyclinder attached to your remains and be placed in a homemade toepincher coffin.


too funny, and do tell, what last performance you want your remains to be doing. lol.


----------



## CycloneJack

hallorenescene said:


> too funny, and do tell, what last performance you want your remains to be doing. lol.


Scaring the wits out of ToT's of course! I'd make a great "lunger prop"!


----------



## hallorenescene

CycloneJack said:


> Scaring the wits out of ToT's of course! I'd make a great "lunger prop"!


this cracked me up. maybe you can be like in the jaws movie. that shark scared the wits out of me. lol.


----------



## DarkManDustin

You know you're a home haunter if...

You go through a haunted attraction snd want everything in it.
You probably know how everything works in a haunted attraction, as well as how to make it.
You post "Haunted Display," and, "I want a hearse," after every single post that you make!


----------



## sturmgewehr

CycloneJack said:


> Your last will and testament mandates that you are to have a pneumatic cyclinder attached to your remains and be placed in a homemade toepincher coffin.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Hilarious to read this 'cuz I actually told my wife to do this to me a few weeks ago!!! Haha! So nice to be among my peeps...


----------



## sturmgewehr

When you are at home depot and the salesman asks you what you're working on and you tilt your head back and reply, "MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"


----------



## Sinister Sid

You have little white beads of styrofoam lining all the the cracks in your driveway.


----------



## Savage Night

Yeah, your garbage cams are full of styro peanuts, and you're trying to figure out if you already have that really cool gravestone you want to order. Also, the top of your library shelves are too full to accept the latest Jim Shore figurines and that really cool skull your neighbor just gave you.


----------



## kuroneko

I haven't gotten a chance to read them all but I had to add my own. I'm sorry if any of these are repeats.

You're moving and your first requirement isn't being in the best school system or the nicest neighborhood, but being in an area where there are lots ToTs and people actually decorate for Halloween.
You were thrilled to move in next door to another Haunter.
You get a job at Lowe's so you can get a discount on tools and materials to build more Halloween props and first dibs on markdowns.
Your vacations are planned for Halloween and local Halloween conventions.
You see someone buying pieces of foamboard insulation and your first thought is "they're building tombstones"...
You see someone buying a Blucky and comment about it only to get a weird look.
You then spend 10 minutes explaining what a "Blucky" is only to get even more confused looks.
You see an ugly display chandelier on clearance that is dusty and covered in webs and you think its perfect for your haunted house.
You get you friend to rewire said light fixture so you can plug it in (or do it yourself).
You talk about Halloween so much your friends and co-workers now know terms that usually only Haunters know.
Your friends and co-workers now know how to build their own props just from hearing about it so much from you.
They also bring you Halloween items they are getting rid and let you know where the Halloween stores are by them.
The only presents you get now are Halloween related.
Your choose plants and trees for your yard based how they would look in your haunt.
You work overtime at work and you think "now I can buy more Halloween stuff" not "now I can pay down my debt".
You can spot Halloween clearance from over a mile away year round!
You cheered when a store vacated a spot in your local shopping strip because now a Halloween store could move in.


----------



## kuroneko

One more:

You noticed one of your co-workers with a Michaels coupon and ask her jokingly if she going to buy some funkins only to get a blank stare followed by "what's a funkin?"


----------



## obcessedwithit

you have to take sleeping pills so your brain will allow sleep and quit thinking about how you want or need to set up for the big event.................


----------



## ClownSINNER

You buy clearance items as halloween props

you see vintage or used things as a potential halloween prop


----------



## DarkManDustin

You find yourself carving body parts out of whatever food you're eating. You know you can preserve and use them.


----------

